# Does it always piss hot rain right before or on Christmas in eastern  ski country or does if just seem that way?



## NYDB (Dec 20, 2020)

*looks like thunderstorms on the way for most of ski country on Xmas.  *

Fuck you 2020!

Yes I know things could change and we'll  probably get some snow on the backside.

Really disappointing and this might be the only window for the kids to ski this season with VTs travel restrictions unless they switch to full remote after new years (which I do not want).

So again, fuck you 2020!


----------



## ss20 (Dec 20, 2020)

We're in a VERY active pattern.  Another storm that looks mostly snow is coming Monday after Christmas.  It will come.  

Before the hot rain VT could get another inch or two today, and the same Tuesday.  It all adds up.  There'll still be a base after the rain.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 20, 2020)

It seems to ALWAYS rain after a good snow event.
And even better..52 on Friday 19 on Friday night. Just...awesome...


----------



## NYDB (Dec 20, 2020)

ss20 said:


> We're in a VERY active pattern.  Another storm that looks mostly snow is coming Monday after Christmas.  It will come.
> 
> Before the hot rain VT could get another inch or two today, and the same Tuesday.  It all adds up.  There'll still be a base after the rain.


Always appreciate your optimism.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 20, 2020)

kingslug said:


> It seems to ALWAYS rain after a good snow event.
> And even better..52 on Friday 19 on Friday night. Just...awesome...


the flash freeze up after is the real issue


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 20, 2020)

The freeze will hopefully lock it in for the long haul, down south. Up north is gonna get fucked back to near zero off snowmaking. Tragic but typical. East coast baby.


----------



## NYDB (Dec 20, 2020)

Yeah we should all be used to it by now but.....

^How's magic today?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 20, 2020)

Riding red now. Skied talisman first - poor choice for a warm up! Very bumpy and chunky. Second run connected all the little tree hits down the east side. Still pow in the woods for sure. Heading to the hallows now


----------



## nhskier1969 (Dec 20, 2020)

Every year I promise myself that I wouldn't ski on the Holiday week. Then when It comes up I always do.  I don't know why, it always sucks over the holiday week.  I can't remember a year that it didn't rain over the holiday week.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 20, 2020)

I saw the outlook for xmas and almost threw my phone. It will become a sorely needed base but come on.


----------



## abc (Dec 20, 2020)

It only feels that way. 

I've skied many Christmas days. It's typically quite festive. I like it. And even the el cheapo base pass usually allows skiing ON Christmas day, which I remember doing for more than half of the years. 

But if you're talking about the Christmas-New Year PERIOD. Then yes, almost all the years will have "hot rain" during some part of it. It's just too warm for much of the northeast that time of year so some of the precipitation ended up as liquid. 

And sadly, the freeze after the rain is much more problematic. That's unfortunately "typical".


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 20, 2020)

As a heathen of an athiest jew I’ve skied xmas day just about every year I can think of til this year. as a child always mount snow, and that Chinese restaurant by the movie theatre, full of Jews

my better half is not of tribe, so we’re doing a proper Christmas dinner and Christmas morning, which is a first time thing for me and something I always felt a bit left out of as a kid


----------



## djd66 (Dec 20, 2020)

December 25th - International Yids on Skids Day. Ski like a Meshugenah!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 20, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> As a heathen of an athiest jew I’ve skied xmas day just about every year I can think of til this year. as a child always mount snow, and that Chinese restaurant by the movie theatre, full of Jews
> 
> my better half is not of tribe, so we’re doing a proper Christmas dinner and Christmas morning, which is a first time thing for me and something I always felt a bit left out of as a kid



Unfortunately that Chinese restaurant closed 2, maybe 3yrs ago, and is now a local senior center.

Had many a Friday or Saturday night with plenty of take out from that place over the years, and still miss it!


----------



## njdiver85 (Dec 20, 2020)

First Wok in West Dover was the best!


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 20, 2020)

djd66 said:


> December 25th - International Yids on Skids Day. Ski like a Meshugenah!


I've skied on Christmas day, I think in the afternoon after morning gift exchanging. I noticed an Asian slant to the demographic that day. They used to do bring a can of food ski for free on Christmas Eve. Very entertaining chairlift rides, yard sales galore.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 20, 2020)

Cloudy with periods of rain. Potential for flooding rains. Low 37F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 80%. 1 to 2 inches of rain expected
Merry Xmas


----------



## NYDB (Dec 20, 2020)

Cornhead said:


> I've skied on Christmas day, I think in the afternoon after morning gift exchanging. I noticed an Asian slant to the demographic that day. They used to do bring a can of food ski for free on Christmas Eve. Very entertaining chairlift rides, yard sales galore.


Iswydt


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 20, 2020)

I was about to say...the Grinch that steals Christmas.  In my lifetime, it seems that yes, there is a pattern in which there is a meltdown at Christmas or right around that time in Vermont.  Not to mention the January thaw.  That said, it will come back.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 20, 2020)

kingslug said:


> 52 on Friday 19 on Friday night. Just...awesome...


That weather during Holiday skiing usually results in a death or two.  Hopefully this year will be different.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 21, 2020)

And now it changed to 47 -28 with snow developing overnight. Still...going to be bullet proof. But....its only Monday..so it could change again. The early model I saw had a band of weather moving across the country with rain in front and snow on the backside. Who knows...


----------



## TeleBoomer (Dec 21, 2020)

NY DirtBag said:


> *looks like thunderstorms on the way for most of ski country on Xmas.  *
> 
> Fuck you 2020!
> 
> ...


Rain then a deep freeze.  That’s why the NE produces America’s best alpine skiers.  


NY DirtBag said:


> *looks like thunderstorms on the way for most of ski country on Xmas.  *
> 
> Fuck you 2020!
> 
> ...


Polar vortex coming on XMas day and will bring the NE boilerplate.  If we’re lucky, a little light dusting will hide the ice.  That’s always fun...


----------



## abc (Dec 21, 2020)

The temperature is conducive to snow making starting Saturday on

My pass is blackout between Christmas/New Year anyway. So plenty of time to wait for things to improve.


----------



## ss20 (Dec 21, 2020)

Pretty concerned about northern VT and northern NH.  They got almost nothing from the big storm and what ever is on the ground will be gone.  And no one really has snowmaking up there to recover like the mega-resorts Stratton, Mount Snow, SR, etc.  Places south of Killington are still going to have a base. 

It could be worse though.  What's going to make a big difference is temps will plummet Christmas day as the lifts are closing.  All grooming should be done after the snowpack sets with the cold temps.  Still going to be horrible the 26th, but better than grooming while it's 40 degrees overnight with temps dropping below freezing early in the AM after most of the mountain has already been groomed. 

Another saving grace for the smaller places who aren't open Christmas day....zero above-freezing grooms since they won't groom Christmas eve.  Huge for snow preservation.

Forgive me for turd-polishing.  This really sucks if you're skiing this weekend either way.  I'll be out there on the ice skates with the rest of y'all.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 21, 2020)

Everything sold out so I'm sitting this one out. I'll try what I did this Sunday at Hunter..See if something opens up Sunday morning. 
Still can't believe Gore is sold out up to Jan 3.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 21, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Everything sold out so I'm sitting this one out. I'll try what I did this Sunday at Hunter..See if something opens up Sunday morning.
> Still can't believe Gore is sold out up to Jan 3.
> [/QU
> Try beaksires like Catamount is nice


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 21, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Everything sold out so I'm sitting this one out. I'll try what I did this Sunday at Hunter..See if something opens up Sunday morning.
> Still can't believe Gore is sold out up to Jan 3.


January 3rd?  That's nothing.  You can't get parking on a weekend at Snowbird until Late March.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 21, 2020)

This is nuts..but so is the whole world right now.  Can you at least take the bus up?


----------



## ss20 (Dec 21, 2020)

kingslug said:


> This is nuts..but so is the whole world right now.  Can you at least take the bus up?



Yes....hence I don't really get the big deal.  Major loophole in the Powdr parking reservations but makes it soooo easy to get around if you're willing to be a tad creative.   

I'm prepared to take the bus from the Killington park n ride up to K1 if I can't get a parking reservation this spring (when I start skiing weekends).


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 21, 2020)

i've never bothered to look for signage, is it legal to park on route 4 near the skyeship bottom? prob not. or any of the roads near the bear parking lot...


----------



## nhskier1969 (Dec 21, 2020)

Who would have thought that we would be skiing WROD over the holiday week.  I don't even think 15/16 was this bad.


----------



## nhskier1969 (Dec 21, 2020)

Merry Christmas to all the New England ski resorts.  Can't wait till Christmas eve.


----------



## ss20 (Dec 21, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i've never bothered to look for signage, is it legal to park on route 4 near the skyeship bottom? prob not. or any of the roads near the bear parking lot...


I wouldn't try any of that.  Condo complexes are enforcing towing from what I've heard.  Def think hopping on a shuttle is the best way to go.  Also if K is sold out park at Pico and take the free shuttle to K.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 21, 2020)

this past weekend pico was sold out and k wasn't. k released morning of tickets on Friday and Saturday, and i didn't check Sunday. pico did not.


----------



## ss20 (Dec 21, 2020)

nhskier1969 said:


> Who would have thought that we would be skiing WROD over the holiday week.  I don't even think 15/16 was this bad.


15/16 was 100x worse.  Killington got 82" total that year.  They're already at 76".  I skied weekend before Xmas at Mount Snow that season they had one run on Carinthia, Cascade-Canyon, and Long John.  This year even without the big storm they'd have much more open (they did upgrade the snowmaking system significantly since 2015 though).  

But not even a remotely close comparison.  That season had rain events like this every one-two weeks.  I think the single at MRG ran roughly a dozen days that year.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 21, 2020)

thetrailboss said:


> January 3rd?  That's nothing.  You can't get parking on a weekend at Snowbird until Late March.


Bus??


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 21, 2020)

15/16 was the worst winter in my adult life, easy.

12/28-30 has potential but its still pretty far out. i made a catamount indy pass res for 12/29. figure i can knock out a day trip pretty easily. never been before. don't tell my girlfriend.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 21, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Bus??


Or Alta for me.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 21, 2020)

thetrailboss said:


> Or Alta for me.



you can reserve to park at alta, just not snowbird?


----------



## kingslug (Dec 21, 2020)

I used to park the POS rental at the base and take the bus up all the time. Which wasn't fun when things bogged down and you were left standing on it for an hour.


----------



## ss20 (Dec 21, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> you can reserve to park at alta, just not snowbird?



Alta is first-come, first-serve.  No lift or parking reservations


----------



## kingslug (Dec 21, 2020)

And its why I like Alta...they hopefully will never sell out to this corp BS.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 21, 2020)

kingslug said:


> And its why I like Alta...they hopefully will never sell out to this corp BS.


Well, they have.  They are not the "common man's" area anymore.  Very expensive tickets now.  Flashy new website.  New addition on Alf's.  So far I have had a good experience this year.  They are open and we can ski there when we want.  Some weird things with COVID such as the Albion Base Lodge sitting empty because it is only for dining patrons only (the vendor is a real jerk).

It's just that their owners don't make stupid decisions like John Cumming does.  If Killington is a lesson, then he will get bored, or realize that he doesn't know what he is doing, and move on leaving a qualified manager to run the place.  Right now he is the one driving people nuts.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 21, 2020)

ss20 said:


> Alta is first-come, first-serve.  No lift or parking reservations


Exactly.  So it works for us because we get up early.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 21, 2020)

ss20 said:


> Yes....hence I don't really get the big deal.  Major loophole in the Powdr parking reservations but makes it soooo easy to get around if you're willing to be a tad creative.
> 
> I'm prepared to take the bus from the Killington park n ride up to K1 if I can't get a parking reservation this spring (when I start skiing weekends).


Killington, at last check, did have availability for parking this week. 

Bus is an option, but not feasible with a kid her gear. 

Moot though because, as I had figured and hoped, things eventually work out.  After feedback, they opened up more dates today and I was able to secure my share for when I want.  I also have found that usually "day before" or "day of" reservations do open up.  It is new and takes getting used to, but what I have done the last few days is to check the parking inventory when I am checking the snow report or looking at pictures on their site.  I just add it to my routine now.  But having access to Alta and Brighton (Twilight Pass) gives me options.  I just love the freedom to go when I want when I want.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 21, 2020)

Another reason why I want to move there. The list is long.


----------



## NYDB (Dec 22, 2020)

Merry Christmas !


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 22, 2020)

NY DirtBag said:


> Merry Christmas !
> 
> 
> View attachment 49803


Wow.  That sucks.  As to us in the west, look at that huge high pressure parked right over Colorado.

For those skiing the next week or so in Utah, they will be pretty disappointed.  There is hope we get something today, but we are running behind and everyday is another day it does not snow.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 22, 2020)

NY DirtBag said:


> Merry Christmas !
> 
> 
> View attachment 49803



If you want to try and put lipstick on a pig, maybe this is mother natures way of preventing many a ski resort from becoming the epi-center of a super spreader event over Christmas Week, as that deluge will certainly keep some of the day tripping masses away and that high locked in over the Rockies will likely have the same effect over the powder seeking day trippers in that area as well. (Yup, that's a HUGE stretch on my part there!!!!!!)


----------



## kingslug (Dec 22, 2020)

So who's going to ski in the rain Thursday...me...then whos going to ski on the glaciers? Not me...I'll take mush over titanium.
Hunter is booked up 26 to 31st...should be interesting...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 22, 2020)

tthey should recover 29-30


----------



## kingslug (Dec 22, 2020)

Hope so..I'll be there 24,25...after that it gets sporty for a bit.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## dblskifanatic (Dec 22, 2020)

For the past 8 years we have skied on Christmas eve Christmas day and New Years Day.  Many times we felt like we had the place to ourselves.  In New England it seems like a roll of the dice.  Some years we were ok other years we were skiing boiler plate.  Overall, those were the best days during that period due to limited people.


----------



## NYDB (Dec 22, 2020)

drjeff said:


> If you want to try and put lipstick on a pig, maybe this is mother natures way of preventing many a ski resort from becoming the epi-center of a super spreader event over Christmas Week, as that deluge will certainly keep some of the day tripping masses away and that high locked in over the Rockies will likely have the same effect over the powder seeking day trippers in that area as well. (Yup, that's a HUGE stretch on my part there!!!!!!)


I look at it having the reverse effect.

The people will be up there no matter what, but the conditions (frigid and boilerplate) won't warrant spending a lot of time on the slopes at least until the 29th, Although by Sunday the 27th the major snowmaking players may be ok depending on how hard they go at it (which should be an all out blitz).   Instead, people will be partying and congregating in groups inside trying to find stuff to do. Add booze and you get- Soupa Spreada!

Not too much to do outdoors when everything is an ice rink.  Although I get a chance to see how my Never Summer East behaves on frozen granular.


----------



## mikec142 (Dec 22, 2020)

dblskifanatic said:


> For the past 8 years we have skied on Christmas eve Christmas day and New Years Day.  Many times we felt like we had the place to ourselves.  In New England it seems like a roll of the dice.  Some years we were ok other years we were skiing boiler plate.  Overall, those were the best days during that period due to limited people.


Us too.  Christmas Eve, Christmas Day, and Super Bowl Sunday can be great ski days.  12/26 is usually good too because it's a travel day.  People driving to the mountain after Christmas. 

No one on the mountain.  Conditions are usually a crapshoot.  

Alas, not this year.


----------



## NYDB (Dec 22, 2020)

Xmas eve doesn't look too bad this year.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 23, 2020)

Well..if they get 3 to 4 inches of rain..with melting snow..its going to flood the whole area..i remember when margretville got washed away


----------



## 180 (Dec 23, 2020)

i'll be at Hunter both days


----------



## kingslug (Dec 23, 2020)

me too...should be  interesting?
Now..Thursday afternoon only..I don't want to be there Friday after it hits.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 23, 2020)

NY DirtBag said:


> Not too much to do outdoors when everything is an ice rink.


Ice fishing?


----------



## kingslug (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## NYDB (Dec 23, 2020)

> Ice fishing?




I thought that was just an excuse to get drunk in a tiny house.

We ice boat at home when conditions permit.  But its been too warm for the last 4 years or so.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 23, 2020)

NY DirtBag said:


> I thought that was just an excuse to get drunk in a tiny house.
> 
> We ice boat at home when conditions permit.  But its been too warm for the last 4 years or so.


Yeah lakes and reservoirs here don't often freeze over anymore.

I've never been an ice fisherman; I will wade in flowing trout streams for trout or salmon rarely. I guess skiing keeps me busy in winter.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 23, 2020)

kingslug said:


> View attachment 49807


this would be a boatload of fun.


----------



## NYDB (Dec 24, 2020)

Only hope left at this point is that the heavy storms miss the ski areas some how.  Maybe they'll slide too far east.


----------



## nhskier1969 (Dec 24, 2020)

NY DirtBag said:


> Only hope left at this point is that the heavy storms miss the ski areas some how.  Maybe they'll slide too far east.


As long at Sugarloaf doesn't get it.  Suppose to go up there New Years, weather forecast is showing 2-3 inches of rain.  I do not remember skiing WROD over the holidays.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry christmas it is in fact pissing hot rain! Looking outside we lost almost all of our snow here in southern nh. Mtb will be back on after a drain and freeze. Our future weather doesn't look great as well honestly.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 25, 2020)

Still a good amount of snow here in central NH. Very warm still though and lots of water in the snow


----------



## ss20 (Dec 25, 2020)

We'll do it all again New Year's Eve...

Except that one could include a nice ice event to start off in northern NY/VT/NH/ME.


----------



## Keelhauled (Dec 25, 2020)

Looking at green fields and standing water in central VT.  The Christmas thaw seems pretty routine in recent years, but this is worse than usual.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 25, 2020)

Goes right along with whats happening with everything else


----------



## Zermatt (Dec 25, 2020)

Pico just gave up for today. Webcams look horrible, everything left will freeze into solid water ice later today.


----------



## nhskier1969 (Dec 25, 2020)

Just looked at Strattons webcam.  Its raining so hard it looks like it is snowing.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 25, 2020)

"""Be careful out there everyone! Thinking of all the residents in the area and hope all will be ok...
"Upper Delaware River is about to breach the roadways of Rt 28 and Dry Brook.
The nearby town of Margaretville which has a history of flooding is now closed off by police""

This is in west Catskills NY
By Platty


----------



## NYDB (Dec 25, 2020)

Is there anywhere in the NE that didn't get totally screwed by this? Radar has looked awful last night and all day.  Hope there isn't any serious flood damage anywhere.

And what a kick in the nuts for the ski areas.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 25, 2020)

Poor Maggyville gets tromped every time this happens..


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 25, 2020)

48 degrees and pouring rain here at the base of Mt Ellen


----------



## kingslug (Dec 25, 2020)

I'm going to play some platform tennis now...great.


----------



## MikeW (Dec 25, 2020)

Pouring here at Mt Snow, did some laps in the pool. But yesterday, surprisingly enough, was very nice. Rode up the lift with my son at 9:00 in pea soup fog, which quickly lifted. Soft snow, did laps in the front and on Inferno, which was groomed but with no features.  The sun even poked through a few times!  Skiid till about 1:00, when wind gusts stopped the Bubble a few times. 20 minutes later it was raining. Glad to get those runs in before the deluge.


----------



## shwilly (Dec 25, 2020)

Sunday River getting crushed, too. The river itself is running high and Barker Brook is roaring. Looks like many of the groomers are holding up kind of OK so far, but everything without a big base is torched. Major patches around the base areas.

Prior to this it's been decent groomer days this week, some fun turns on whatever whales most recently opened. I'm afraid it will take a couple days to break up the ice rink. Oh well.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 25, 2020)

not taking any pleasure in this, but i'm very glad about the timing of my trip earlier this month


----------



## ss20 (Dec 25, 2020)

Interestingly enough while minimal back end snowfall was forecasted there could be semi-significant amounts depending where you are.  Strong squall coming up through southern VT right now.  Hunter and Plattekill got enough snow to cover any grass on the webcam so they've picked up a few inches for sure.  Mount Snow has an inch down on the webcam and they're just getting started.  Sugarbush puking per the webcam but no accumulation yet.  

If there was ever a night to get 3" or 4" of a surprise this is it.  Seems possible at the moment.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 25, 2020)

ss20 said:


> Interestingly enough while minimal back end snowfall was forecasted there could be semi-significant amounts depending where you are.  Strong squall coming up through southern VT right now.  Hunter and Plattekill got enough snow to cover any grass on the webcam so they've picked up a few inches for sure.  Mount Snow has an inch down on the webcam and they're just getting started.  Sugarbush puking per the webcam but no accumulation yet.
> 
> If there was ever a night to get 3" or 4" of a surprise this is it.  Seems possible at the moment.


11:50PM. Maybe a 1/2" on the ground at about 2200 ft across route 100 from Mount Snow. Snow still in the air, but not enough that I can't still see the lights from the fanguns about a mile away.  27 degrees and dropping with about a 10mph wind out of the Northwest. 

Probably going to be just enough snow falling overnight to hide the real ugliness that the last 36hrs or so imparted!


----------



## ss20 (Dec 26, 2020)

Jiminy Peak ended up with 4"-5"


----------



## JimG. (Dec 26, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> not taking any pleasure in this, but i'm very glad about the timing of my trip earlier this month


Yeah awfully glad I skied last Fri and Sat and this past Tues.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 26, 2020)

Wish I could ski before Thursday..but everything sold out...Think I'll go to sleep and wake up next December...


----------



## thebigo (Dec 26, 2020)

And if you enjoyed the last round of hot piss, we may just get to do it again next weekend.


----------



## ss20 (Dec 27, 2020)

Thursday-Friday storm making a dramatic shift pretty rare for the type of storm that it is.  Both the GFS and Canadian are now showing an initial light rain event followed by a moderate snow.  

Usually these storms that pass through the Great Lakes are "locked in" by the models 6-7 days in advance, like the last one.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 27, 2020)

ss20 said:


> Thursday-Friday storm making a dramatic shift pretty rare for the type of storm that it is.  Both the GFS and Canadian are now showing an initial light rain event followed by a moderate snow.
> 
> Usually these storms that pass through the Great Lakes are "locked in" by the models 6-7 days in advance, like the last one.


We find ourselves in the peculiar situation of rooting for the low to shift west. There was a storm roughly March 10 2019, that initially looked like a disaster but shifted so far west we managed to avoid the rain and get some backside.


----------



## shwilly (Dec 27, 2020)

I am surprised that SR is back to "pretty decent groomer day" conditions on the trails that are open. Many trails are under the guns today. On trails without new snowmaking, it's...you know, pretty standard Eastern groomers, though with some dips, bumps, and obstacles that weren't there Thursday. The snow kind of has a pasty feel, a little heavier than usual. But I expected wall to wall hardpack, and it's not that at all. I expected far worse after Friday's monsoon.


----------



## boston_e (Dec 28, 2020)

shwilly said:


> I am surprised that SR is back to "pretty decent groomer day" conditions on the trails that are open. Many trails are under the guns today. On trails without new snowmaking, it's...you know, pretty standard Eastern groomers, though with some dips, bumps, and obstacles that weren't there Thursday. The snow kind of has a pasty feel, a little heavier than usual. But I expected wall to wall hardpack, and it's not that at all. I expected far worse after Friday's monsoon.



Usually the resorts with powerful snow making systems (S.R., Killy etc) can recover surprisingly quickly to at least get to an "exceeded my low expectations" level of quality skiing.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 28, 2020)

Pats peak is surprisingly good (groomer wise).


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 28, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Pats peak is surprisingly good (groomer wise).


They make great snow.  A good hill.  I was always impressed with their grooming, snowmaking, and service.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 29, 2020)

Forecast got better for Thursday..at least.


----------



## Hillwalker95 (Dec 29, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Pats peak is surprisingly good (groomer wise).


Was there today with my family - 21 trails including several blacks open and skiing pretty well for most of the day.  They were blowing a lot of snow on the double black FIS Race Trail, so assume that may be open later in the week.


----------



## machski (Jan 11, 2021)

Early indications are the pattern will shift too far for this coming long MLK weekend.  WTF??!!


----------



## abc (Jan 11, 2021)

Opensnow.com: 


> _Extended Forecast_​_The weekend forecast looks painful..._



Well, not looking forward to another "pissing hot rain" right before another long weekend.  

I'm not holiday bound. Still, I feel for those who are. Besides, I really could use a lot more base to open up more runs even for us lucky mid-week skiers.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 11, 2021)

machski said:


> Early indications are the pattern will shift too far for this coming long MLK weekend.  WTF??!!


The run before this one had snow north maybe it will trend back.


----------



## mikec142 (Jan 11, 2021)

machski said:


> Early indications are the pattern will shift too far for this coming long MLK weekend.  WTF??!!


What area specifically are you referring to?  Northern Greens look right on the edge, but look like snow.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 11, 2021)

ive seen enough i think. prob cancelling the bolton and magic reservations i had made. which is all well and good, it lets me go back weekend of 22 with a true quarantine + test


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 11, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> ive seen enough i think. prob cancelling the bolton and magic reservations i had made. which is all well and good, it lets me go back weekend of 22 with a true quarantine + test


I have a reservation for Bolton as I have to bring my son to Norwich U. May have to cancel as well.  but will wait until Wednesday or so to make my mind up.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 11, 2021)

GFS-Para shows colder still at this point. Not sure which to believe...


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 11, 2021)

Then there is this...









						The polar vortex is about to split again, and it could bring a 'big' winter storm by MLK Day
					

The polar vortex is about to split, and a piece of it may be paying a visit to the central and eastern U.S. within the next week or two.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## NYDB (Jan 11, 2021)

Looks like a possible base builder for So VT.  rain to a couple of inches of slop that'll groom up OK and cover the rocks on the natural terrain after the refreeze.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 11, 2021)

This run changed...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 11, 2021)

oooo.

lol


----------



## drjeff (Jan 11, 2021)

As of now, this certainly looks like it WON'T be a repeat of the X-Mas Eve/X-Mas day absolute Monsoon.

No where near as much moisture with this one atleast.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 11, 2021)

Thank ulr.....


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 11, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Thank ulr.....


can still change


----------



## kingslug (Jan 11, 2021)

Well..lets think positive...need that these days..
I think it was the 2nd..drove in pouring rain up to gore..got there and it was snowing..
Hard to predict mountain weather


----------



## cdskier (Jan 11, 2021)

There's a reason professional meteorologists don't change their actual forecasts based on 1 run of 1 model...  

Also fascinating is that different sites interpret the data differently from each model. Here's an example of the 12Z GFS run for 120 hours...



Same model data...yet the outputs definitely have some subtle (albeit noticeable) differences.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 11, 2021)

Then either you roll the dice and buy a ticket before they sell out..or you wait until it gets closer  and maybe they sell out anyway.


----------



## machski (Jan 11, 2021)

Yeah, this one is going to be a tough call, but eith way it looks weak.  If it goes wrong for us, it shouldn't be damage producing other than just making everything even faster and firmer.


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Jan 12, 2021)

According to the weather app (never super trustworthy), both Sugarbush and Stratton are expected to get 3-5 inches of snow with a high of 35 degrees. Looks pretty good as of now and I just hope it stays that way.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 12, 2021)

Slidebrook87 said:


> According to the weather app (never super trustworthy), both Sugarbush and Stratton are expected to get 3-5 inches of snow with a high of 35 degrees. Looks pretty good as of now and I just hope it stays that way.


Bring your goulashes


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 12, 2021)

Slidebrook87 said:


> According to the weather app (never super trustworthy), both Sugarbush and Stratton are expected to get 3-5 inches of snow with a high of 35 degrees. Looks pretty good as of now and I just hope it stays that way.





machski said:


> Yeah, this one is going to be a tough call, but eith way it looks weak.  If it goes wrong for us, it shouldn't be damage producing other than just making everything even faster and firmer.


Not looking that weak now...


----------



## NYDB (Jan 12, 2021)

^ouch babe


----------



## JimG. (Jan 12, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> Bring your goulashes


Hungarian goulash? I've never worn goulashes before.

Loving that last weather forecast you posted right in my NY sweet spot!


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 12, 2021)

JimG. said:


> Hungarian goulash? I've never worn goulashes before.
> 
> Loving that last weather forecast you posted right in my NY sweet spot!


Oops galoshes. You can bring some Hungarian goulash as well and eat it in your car and watch the rain.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 14, 2021)

Reports are all over the place..8 to 12 inches, or rain and snow, or snow about an inch..or........
The weather channel...very optimistic!


----------



## machski (Jan 14, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Reports are all over the place..8 to 12 inches, or rain and snow, or snow about an inch..or........
> The weather channel...very optimistic!


Yup, this is one of those storms to get in position, be prepared for and ride whatever ends up falling.  Or bailing.  No good indication how it will swing.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 14, 2021)

Sitting out the weekend..Platty for Monday..whatever falls.


----------



## machski (Jan 14, 2021)

Up at the river now.  Probably decide tomorrow morning if I stay tomorrow night too or just head home.  Depends how long I think the White will hang on Saturday morning.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 14, 2021)

machski said:


> Yup, this is one of those storms to get in position, be prepared for and ride whatever ends up falling.  Or bailing.  No good indication how it will swing.



Yea...I'll decide what I'm doing when I wake up Saturday morning and look at the snow report (and out my windows).


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 15, 2021)

May rebook at Bolton with indy pass but wife isn't going, just me a 2 sons.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 15, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> May rebook at Bolton with indy pass but wife isn't going, just me a 2 sons.



i've got bolton sunday and magic monday booked. got a pcr test yesterday which should have a result tomorrow morning.

driving to rutland tomorrow evening and from rutland to bolton sunday morning should be interesting. 

normally i take the taconic up but tomorrow is an 87 to 4 type of drive. and i think up to bolton is a 4>91>89 drive instead of 7, given weather.


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Jan 15, 2021)

Let’s hope The Weather Channel is correct. 5-8 Saturday, 1-3 Sunday.


----------



## Hillwalker95 (Jan 15, 2021)

Slidebrook87 said:


> Let’s hope The Weather Channel is correct. 5-8 Saturday, 1-3 Sunday.


What location is this?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 15, 2021)

based on who posted it, probably sugarbush. but every major eastern ski weather site is now in general agreement that its an elevation dependent 8"-12"+ up and down the green mountain spine, with significantly less in the valleys.


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Jan 15, 2021)

Hillwalker95 said:


> What location is this?


It’s Sugarbush. Pretty much what I always use to judge VT conditions. Killington is still 5-8 but TWC shows a mix and a high of 36 degrees.


----------



## abc (Jan 15, 2021)

Opensnow.com has more details. 

It will snow, turn to rain briefly (how "brief" depends on latitude and altitude), then turn back to snow. 

A net snow gain for most mountains. 

But depending on where you go, Saturday may be a bit.....wet!  

Should be good skiing Sunday & Monday for all.


----------



## 1dog (Jan 15, 2021)

Mount Ellen (Vermont) Weather Forecast (1244m)
					

Mount Ellen (Vermont), Green Mountains, Appalachians, United States Mountain weather forecast for 1244m. Detailed 6 day mountain weather forecast for climbers and mountaineers.



					www.mountain-forecast.com
				




at 4000' all snow - most lifts may be on wind hold - up to 75MPH gusts expected. Good week for snow accumulation either way,


----------



## cdskier (Jan 15, 2021)

1dog said:


> Mount Ellen (Vermont) Weather Forecast (1244m)
> 
> 
> Mount Ellen (Vermont), Green Mountains, Appalachians, United States Mountain weather forecast for 1244m. Detailed 6 day mountain weather forecast for climbers and mountaineers.
> ...



Yes...Wind holds are a strong possibility that not many people are talking about yet (but should be).


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 15, 2021)

basically saturday isnt a good day. wind risks abound and possible flip to rain mid day. sunday and monday should be great.

i'm driving up tomorrow afternoon and sticking to the valleys as much as i can where they will only get 1-3".


----------



## cdskier (Jan 15, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> basically saturday isnt a good day. wind risks abound and possible flip to rain mid day. sunday and monday should be great.
> 
> i'm driving up tomorrow afternoon and sticking to the valleys as much as i can where they will only get 1-3".


I got out this afternoon finally after I was done working for my first turns of the season. I'll decide on tomorrow when I wake up in the morning. I'm definitely a bit concerned that I might end up staying in the condo all day if it is sloppy or wind holds (I don't need/want to deal with either of those on my 2nd day out). I'm hoping for the best though.


----------



## machski (Jan 15, 2021)

cdskier said:


> Yes...Wind holds are a strong possibility that not many people are talking about yet (but should be).


And not just Saturday but Sunday too.  The calm will be overnight Saturday (figuresm why can we never have the calm during the ski day!!)


----------



## kingslug (Jan 15, 2021)

Will suck as I sit home watching weather reports but  the east needs some snow. At the moment all I care about is Platt. And you can never get an accurate report for that place. Just have to show up.


----------



## abc (Jan 15, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Will suck as I sit home watching weather reports but  the east needs some snow. At the moment all I care about is Platt. And you can never get an accurate report for that place. Just have to show up.


Actually Platty stands to get something good. When I was skiing Platty, I looked at the forecast for the best case of Belleayre and/or Hunter. And that's usually what Platty gets. 

This season, I'm not chasing first track of any sort. I'm too far from most mountains (not an early person to get out at 5am or anything like that). And I'm not comfortable staying in hotels. So it's just sloppy seconds, probably in the trees. 

But sadly, I haven't had a single day yet. (missed the powder day at Hunter because the plow didn't come)


----------



## kingslug (Jan 15, 2021)

To get to gore..its 4am..out the door. And it looks like that will be the plan a lot this season..Hunter i can sleep in a while later..
Monday..i plan on getting to platt early..dont feel like parking down the road..


----------



## abc (Jan 15, 2021)

kingslug said:


> i plan on getting to platt early..dont feel like parking down the road..


Are they still running the shuttle going up and down the road?


----------



## kingslug (Jan 15, 2021)

Dont know..been a while since i was there..


----------



## kingslug (Jan 16, 2021)

SO much for rain..everyone is getting snow.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 16, 2021)

Looking at the radar....most of NH and VT are going to see INTENSE snowfall this AM.  I think this storm is going to massively overperform just looking at temps and the radar.  Especially in NH if they can stay cold.  According to the report Stratton already has 6" down and there's at least 24 hours of precip left to come...even with mixing and light snowfall rates it would be realllll easy to get another foot, I think there'll be more.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 16, 2021)

Heres where rolling those dice come in...now if you want to go somewhere...all sold out.


----------



## 1dog (Jan 16, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Heres where rolling those dice come in...now if you want to go somewhere...all sold out.


We have a saying: ‘ if you don’t go, you won’t know’

all snow in MRV . Relatively empty.

glad people saw rain in forecast.

4-6” at 1500 at 7:30 this am.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 17, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Heres where rolling those dice come in...now if you want to go somewhere...all sold out.


you gonna cry about your typical bad decision in every thread?


----------



## ss20 (Feb 1, 2021)

This thread aged about as well as some of the Covid posts from mid-March....


Can't wait to start reading the threads about there being "too much snow", as it looks like Friday's storm will be another sizeable round of snow.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 1, 2021)

Anyone says too much snow..and theyre FIRED...


----------



## abc (Feb 1, 2021)

ss20 said:


> This thread aged about as well as some of the Covid posts from mid-March....


But it's true that Christmas is quite often a gigantic disappointment! 

It will repeat itself next Christmas. Or if not, the next Christmas. 

Talk about aging well!


----------



## NYDB (Feb 1, 2021)

ss20 said:


> This thread aged about as well as some of the Covid posts from mid-March....
> 
> 
> Can't wait to start reading the threads about there being "too much snow", as it looks like Friday's storm will be another sizeable round of snow.


Why was xmas week through mlk good anywhere?


----------



## NYDB (Feb 1, 2021)

abc said:


> But it's true that Christmas is quite often a gigantic disappointment!
> 
> It will repeat itself next Christmas. Or if not, the next Christmas.
> 
> Talk about aging well!


Right, when the next 5 xmas weeks are powder filled we can make this determination


----------



## ss20 (Feb 1, 2021)

NY DirtBag said:


> Why was xmas week through mlk good anywhere?



No but the gloom/doom "winter is over", "historically bad", "worst winter ever" crowd was out in full-force.


----------



## abc (Feb 1, 2021)

ss20 said:


> No but the gloom/doom "winter is over", "historically bad", "worst winter ever" crowd was out in full-force.


But it happens every other year around Christmas time! 

(probably more often than that, Christmas is simply not quite "winter" yet for many part of the northeast)

I always chuckle and move on. The record of latest start for me was Valentine's Day! After that year, nothing fazed me any more.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 1, 2021)

started dec 6 this season and hit the storm dec 17
last season nov 13 and the 14th it stormed, 12-1and 2  it stormed

before that nov 24th

if 1 or 2 top to bottom trails are open..its time.


----------



## NYDB (Dec 24, 2021)

The Grinch is right on schedule.

Maybe tues-wed turns into something


----------



## bigbob (Dec 25, 2021)

An ice storm could be in the making for parts of NH. Could be enough to take out the power grid...only time will tell.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 25, 2021)

Freezing rain here in central NH


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 25, 2021)

radar shows snow but i think thats not true on the ground in vt


----------



## Zand (Dec 25, 2021)

At least it's not hot rain this time.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 29, 2021)

Some nice pissing hot rain for saturday..fucking great..


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 29, 2021)

Kingslug20 said:


> Some nice pissing hot rain for saturday..fucking great..


Not hot but lower- mid 30’s.


----------



## NYDB (Dec 29, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> Not hot but lower- mid 30’s.


low 40s in so VT.  losing snow every day this week with the high temps.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 29, 2021)

Stowe showing 37 and rain saturday moving to snow sunday...
Happy new year


----------



## snoseek (Dec 29, 2021)

I really dont want to drive west for skiing and spend money but I've got six weeks coming up and might have to bite the bullet if things dont shape up.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 29, 2021)

We NEED a big time pattern shift SOON!!!!!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 29, 2021)

i am going thursday and friday to cannon and waterville and then getting the fuck out of dodge


----------



## snoseek (Dec 29, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i am going thursday and friday to cannon and waterville and then getting the fuck out of dodge


Cannon is skiing great right now. I think you might need to get your ticket in advance though fyi. They are selling out daily. I'm hoping tram opens Friday but not sure


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 29, 2021)

snoseek said:


> Cannon is skiing great right now. I think you might need to get your ticket in advance though fyi. They are selling out daily. I'm hoping tram opens Friday but not sure



yup, i reserved a few days ago. from what i have read they are the best game in town right now: - got snow when everyone else got ice; - have 50%+ terrain open; - are limiting tix severely and people are saying lines have been non existant

i think i may have goofed tho reserving cannon thurs and planning waterville fri. i have never been to waterville but I'm told its more hectic than cannon, so i maybe should have used the non holiday thursday there. whatever tho, its a few min closer to home

indy+ pass is working out good for me. I'll use these 2 black-out days this weekend, i have saddleback/cannon planned for MLK, and i will be at silver mountain Idaho over presidents weekend. that's totally worth the extra $100 to me


----------



## abc (Dec 29, 2021)

snoseek said:


> I really dont want to drive west for skiing and spend money but I've got six weeks coming up and might have to bite the bullet if things dont shape up.


6 weeks of skiing the east? You're tough.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 29, 2021)

abc said:


> 6 weeks of skiing the east? You're tough.


Six weeks of no work. I can pick.and choose my days but if the skiing is decent I'll ski most of them


----------



## raisingarizona (Dec 29, 2021)

snoseek said:


> Six weeks of no work. I can pick.and choose my days but if the skiing is decent I'll ski most of them


It’s been going off out here.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 29, 2021)

raisingarizona said:


> It’s been going off out here.



i've been pretty jealous seeing the scenes. usually i am out west leading up to xmas and then come home when my pass gets blacked out. this year we had long overdue visit with girlfriends fam from 12/22-27. the sort of saving grace is that the snow didn't really arrive til 12/24 so had i planned an ikon trip i would have had a week of garbage and then nuketown the day i left. but i do have an indy+ pass this year which gets me holiday access. anyway, jealous and happy for you and everyone else reaping this storm cycle


----------



## snoseek (Dec 29, 2021)

raisingarizona said:


> It’s been going off out here.


Oh I've been watching. 

I don't want to fly right now and I want the flexibility of my car. I've got places to sleep and thinking either a tahoe/western Colorado thing or just crested butte for an easier drive. It's been a couple years and I'm craving. Girlfriend will get over it lol


----------



## abc (Dec 29, 2021)

snoseek said:


> I don't want to fly right now and I want the flexibility of my car.


6 weeks is plenty of time to go out by car.


----------



## raisingarizona (Dec 29, 2021)

snoseek said:


> Oh I've been watching.
> 
> I don't want to fly right now and I want the flexibility of my car. I've got places to sleep and thinking either a tahoe/western Colorado thing or just crested butte for an easier drive. It's been a couple years and I'm craving. Girlfriend will get over it lol


It’s not very often that the Butte gets this kind of snow this early in the season.


----------



## raisingarizona (Dec 29, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i've been pretty jealous seeing the scenes. usually i am out west leading up to xmas and then come home when my pass gets blacked out. this year we had long overdue visit with girlfriends fam from 12/22-27. the sort of saving grace is that the snow didn't really arrive til 12/24 so had i planned an ikon trip i would have had a week of garbage and then nuketown the day i left. but i do have an indy+ pass this year which gets me holiday access. anyway, jealous and happy for you and everyone else reaping this storm cycle


I’m mostly stoked to see moisture of any kind really. The drought ain’t no joke out here.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 29, 2021)

Thankfully im going to jackson in a few weeks...going to try skiing Stowe thurs and fri..then who knows..after a rain/ freeze..its not going to be that good...have a lot of painting still to do...


----------



## raisingarizona (Dec 29, 2021)

Kingslug20 said:


> Thankfully im going to jackson in a few weeks...going to try skiing Stowe thurs and fri..then who knows..after a rain/ freeze..its not going to be that good...have a lot of painting still to do...


I spent four years in Jackson, 98-02. Each one was a 100+ day season and I skied my ass off. I can’t afford it anymore, I can probably still get some free passes and have a place to crash at but at this age and with a daughter that’s not how I want to roll and besides, those crowds kind of ruin it for me.


----------



## abc (Dec 29, 2021)

Kingslug20 said:


> Thankfully im going to jackson in a few weeks...going to try skiing Stowe thurs and fri..then who knows..after a rain/ freeze..its not going to be that good...have a lot of painting still to do...


Aren't you the one who advocate skiing a lot in the east to get in shape to prepare for the western trip?


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 30, 2021)

Ill take the skiing there and the crowds..ovdr the skiing here and the crowds


----------



## snoseek (Dec 30, 2021)

Things look slightly less shitty this morning for northern areas. I guess we will see.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 30, 2021)

Conditions are good up here..its warm..not much ice..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 30, 2021)

Then sunday shows 37 and possible rain..then 5 degrees at night...um...yeah


----------



## drjeff (Dec 30, 2021)

Kingslug20 said:


> Then sunday shows 37 and possible rain..then 5 degrees at night...um...yeah




I saw that and had been contemplating staying up in VT Sunday night and skiing on Monday....  Now it seems like heading home to CT on Sunday and putting away Christmas Decorations might be the better option!

Hoping Mother Nature gets over whatever has been pissing her off about skiing in the Northeast thusfar this season and things start to improve soon!!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 31, 2021)

Report now show snow for sunday..at least up here


----------



## jimk (Dec 31, 2021)

You guys don't know piss hot rain until you've experienced mid-Atlantic piss hot rain

from 12/31/21 southern PA:


----------



## raisingarizona (Dec 31, 2021)

jimk said:


> You guys don't know piss hot rain until you've experienced mid-Atlantic piss hot rain
> 
> from 12/31/21 southern PA:


Jesus, you guys are way more into this whole skiing thing than I am. That looks brutal!


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 31, 2021)

You guys don't know piss hot rain until you've experienced mid-Atlantic piss hot rain


jimk said:


> from 12/31/21 southern PA:


Opposite of like


----------



## jimk (Dec 31, 2021)

Not my photo...


----------



## NYDB (Dec 31, 2021)

Kingslug20 said:


> Report now show snow for sunday..at least up here


Dust on slush in so VT.  better than nothing I guess.  it could always outperform on the backend.  it will leave a bulletproof base come Monday after the temp drop


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 31, 2021)

Raining in Stowe...guess that 28% open will ...be a bit less tomorow...
This sux


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 1, 2022)

Stowe report.....the mansfield medly...oy


----------



## thebigo (Jan 1, 2022)

CPC shows an increased chance for below average temps through mid month. Also a chance for some fresh later this week.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 1, 2022)

Not much hot rain was pissed round these parts....


----------



## NYDB (Jan 1, 2022)

Stowe looks to be mostly snow tomorrow.  North of K seems to be mostly fine


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 1, 2022)

Hoping...ill be there regardless...
Monday super cold..


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 1, 2022)

NY DirtBag said:


> Stowe looks to be mostly snow tomorrow.  North of K seems to be mostly fine


SB is showing still I mix until 11 tomorrow


----------



## ctdubl07 (Jan 2, 2022)

Im looking at the Nitro lift at Carinthia/MSnow and its ski on....more puke yellow Vail lifty jackets than customers. Hard to believe this is a weekend in "winter"..were heading home after a hike with the dog.
Great to see the snow making temps will be coming back soon...


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 2, 2022)

jimk said:


> You guys don't know piss hot rain until you've experienced mid-Atlantic piss hot rain
> 
> from 12/31/21 southern PA:


Thats my home hill☹☹

Closed until they can make more snow.  It's been spring since they managed to get open on 2 nights of snowmaking 

I didn't ski that day as I was traveling from Atlanta. Clearly didn't miss much


----------



## snoseek (Dec 20, 2022)

Bump it's a goddamn holiday tradition I swear!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 20, 2022)

snoseek said:


> Bump it's a goddamn holiday tradition I swear!


This bump is far worse than the other dreaded bump, the annual closing thread...


----------



## NYDB (Dec 20, 2022)

egg nog, Christmas carols, and frozen groomers.  

tiz the season.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 20, 2022)

im so fucking annoyed with this shit. i am planning on sunday river > sugarloaf x2 > saddleback > loon on the way home from 12/27-31 but wondering if it is worth audibling to tremblant. i had sworn i would never go back there on a holiday. hmph.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 20, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> im so fucking annoyed with this shit. i am planning on sunday river > sugarloaf x2 > saddleback > loon on the way home from 12/27-31 but wondering if it is worth audibling to tremblant. i had sworn i would never go back there on a holiday. hmph.


Is there a way you can just do Sunday river the whole time? They seem to deal with this sorta thing the best. Loon too but it will be straight up dangerous after a freeze all of Boston metro will be out.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 20, 2022)

And it's really shifty because the skiing is so good. This is today.


----------



## NYDB (Dec 20, 2022)

snoseek said:


> And it's really shifty because the skiing is so good. This is today.


that was the tragedy in 2020 too.  it was a good December and then......


----------



## Edd (Dec 20, 2022)

I was thinking BW Friday and Gunstock Sunday. That looks unlikely now. 

Last year on Christmas Day I attempted to hit Gunstock and had to turn around after driving an hour because of rain/black ice developing and I didn’t dare drive up Cherry Valley Road after I started sliding all over the place. White knuckled it all the way home.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 20, 2022)

snoseek said:


> Is there a way you can just do Sunday river the whole time? They seem to deal with this sorta thing the best. Loon too but it will be straight up dangerous after a freeze all of Boston metro will be out.



i am adaptable. i just rarely get to sugarloaf because its too far for a weekend and a longer trip is almost always out west. and I've never been to saddleback. both places i really wanted to ski with the new snow on them.

i can cancel my hotel at sugarloaf up to 4pm on the 24th and i'd just relocate to gorham and drive back and forth to sunday river and loon from there. may do that. may actually reserve a gorham hotel now just in case


----------



## John9 (Dec 20, 2022)

And a few hours after the rain ends, tempts plunge into single digits, and of course, no snow.


----------



## ctdubl07 (Dec 20, 2022)

On Sunday when I looked at forecast and I saw Friday, I immediately thought of this thread title because it always makes me chuckle a bit and wondered how long until it was resurrected.

Question: with the polar plunge of temps that follow, what does such a cycle produce?...meaning 2 inches of rain on top of hard pack, then deep freeze, then temp moderation for a few days? What can you expect the majority of surfaces to look like come Tuesday as I imagine snowmaking will be in full tilt once cold arrives.


----------



## MidnightJester (Dec 20, 2022)

Besides the manmade snow on top of the ice trails it will be BAD ice everywhere off trail. I did Killington and Okemo 2 weeks ago after the rain and freeze and it wasn't as much rain and it wasn't nearly as brutally cold immediately after the rain.

The mountains are expecting nearly zero and minus wind chills after the rain. I cant see it not turning rock solid the top few inches. Maybe the deep recent snow will protect some mountains underlying base. Don't think so but maybe.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Dec 20, 2022)

I'm sensing a change in the weather. Altitude, further from the coast. North of route 2 in NH and Maine. JayPeak, you can't get there from here (maybe you can...)

NO, this will wobble back giving Killington the reach - around effect... -This is settled science.

So it is written, so let it be done.

*Meow*

_*Ice is nice butt **liquor** is quicker...*_


----------



## Granite1 (Dec 20, 2022)

I will ski Saturday-Sunday-Monday....no matter what.


----------



## djd66 (Dec 20, 2022)

Does anyone know what he just said?


----------



## MidnightJester (Dec 20, 2022)

Does anyone know what he just said?

He is casting a written and possibly a verbal Snow spell to try and get better results from the incoming weather system.


----------



## Riverveteran (Dec 20, 2022)

All snow at Sugarloaf I am told!!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 20, 2022)

dot gov has sugarloaf in snow on the way in, a mix Friday pm, and then all snow again into Saturday. seems wishful but hope is all i got right now


----------



## Edd (Dec 20, 2022)

Saddleback base is higher than Loaf, FYI.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 20, 2022)

snow-forecast has top of sugarloaf getting 8 inches of snow and 1 inch of rain. who knows


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 20, 2022)

After yesterday's events on the road...I would careful out there saturday..Saturday...
I'm out..


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Dec 20, 2022)

djd66 said:


> Does anyone know what he just said?


He will ski rain or shine. Maybe I'm reading too much into it...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 20, 2022)

Forecast has changed a bit for the better?
We shall see.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 20, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Forecast has changed a bit for the better?
> We shall see.



dot gov has changed friday for sugarloaf from rain to wintry mix. huzzah?


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 20, 2022)

Temp for stowe is also lower so maybe not the big washout...
Roads will be the issue...4 degrees at night...going to be sporty out there..


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 20, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> dot gov has changed friday for sugarloaf from rain to wintry mix. huzzah?


Winds are looking strong too, really strong at elevation !


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 20, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Temp for stowe is also lower so maybe not the big washout...
> Roads will be the issue...4 degrees at night...going to be sporty out there..



yea i am christmasing in north carolina til the 26th. my concern isn't skiing this weekend, its preventing carnage that would ruin 12/27-31


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Dec 20, 2022)

JDMRoma said:


> Winds are looking strong too, really strong at elevation !


This storm is gaining momentum and the trend is cold. Yep, the winds always follow...
Why didn't I pick indoor pickleball?


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 20, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> This storm is gaining momentum and the trend is cold. Yep, the winds always follow...
> Why didn't I pick indoor pickleball?


Thats what Ill be doing on Friday instead of skiing !


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 20, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> yea i am christmasing in north carolina til the 26th. my concern isn't skiing this weekend, its preventing carnage that would ruin 12/27-31


You should hit Sugar Mountain.  It's worth it just to witness the carnage on the one intermediate trail off the top.  Never seen anything like it anywhere else.  Bodies everywhere!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 20, 2022)

Maybe ill go to the range and blow off 200 rounds...that's a decent frustration killer..


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 20, 2022)

Do you have an old pair of skis you could use as a sacrifice for Ullr?


----------



## Mainer (Dec 20, 2022)

I’m hoping it gets cold enough to freeze the lake properly for ice skating after the hot rain. Or get a Couple inches on the back end at least x country will still be in play. I never ski Christmas week and this year will be no exception


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 20, 2022)

Let's hang out with who ever comes up with this stuff...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 20, 2022)

jaytrem said:


> You should hit Sugar Mountain.  It's worth it just to witness the carnage on the one intermediate trail off the top.  Never seen anything like it anywhere else.  Bodies everywhere!


lol. this year we're going to her brother in charlotte. last year we went to her mom near nashville. ooo boy, when i said 'baby, ober gatlinburg is on my indy pass', she basically murdered me with her eyes. there will be no jewish heathen skiing at southern family xmas this year or ever. you gotta know when to hold em, know when to fold em, and when to walk away. i live with a very long reasonable leash from my better half.


----------



## abc (Dec 20, 2022)

Mainer said:


> I’m hoping it gets cold enough to freeze the lake properly for ice skating after the hot rain. Or get a Couple inches on the back end at least x country will still be in play. I never ski Christmas week and this year will be no exception


Ice skating is looking to be the best option!

x-country after a hard freeze after rain? You’re a better skier than I ever will be.

I don’t usually ski Christmas week. Though there had been exceptions when condition warrants. But this year isn’t one such.


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 20, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Let's hang out with who ever comes up with this stuff...View attachment 55436


I like how it says 0” Daytime Snow, 3-7” Overnight and then somehow arrives at 7-10” for the daily total


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 20, 2022)

Um...yeah...someone...smoking the ganja...


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 20, 2022)

It is legal in VT and CO so maybe you're onto something


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 20, 2022)

I think so...


----------



## Mainer (Dec 20, 2022)

Smoking crack is more like it.


----------



## ss20 (Dec 20, 2022)

The low is so far West it would not surprise me if it's a net gain of snow at elevation.  The short-range models are all showing decent front-end snow as the cold is slow to depart.  I would say 3-6" before a change over to rain at 3,500' is an ideal scenario with a 50% chance of happening. 

What's forecasted isn't ideal but it's not a washout.  NOAA for Killington is above 40 degrees for only 8 hours or so.  

The "piss warm" washouts are when the low tracks right up through PA/NY... that's when you get 36 hours or rain and temps in the 50s.  This is quick and there's enough cold air in front of it that there's a chance you guys come out ahead, IMO.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 20, 2022)

Yea, net gain perhaps, but conditions will lock up after the wet>hard freeze, so I am hoping for an overperform of snow on the back end to keep things relatively soft and just in play


----------



## tumbler (Dec 21, 2022)

The best we can hope for is for it to be snowing, even a couple inches when the temps plummet.  The new snow can bond with the wet snow and help with the boiler plate.  If not snowing when temps drop, get out the ice skates and talk about base building.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 21, 2022)

i just made a non-committal hotel reservation 30 minutes from tremblant. 

maybe being alone and singles line will make it bearable...

still hoping i can preserve my maine plans


----------



## Zand (Dec 21, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i just made a non-committal hotel reservation 30 minutes from tremblant.
> 
> maybe being alone and singles line will make it bearable...
> 
> still hoping i can preserve my maine plans


Do a Mt Bohemia excursion. They should do well with this storm...


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 21, 2022)

At that point mine as well drive all the way to Colorado.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 21, 2022)

yea lol def not driving to upper peninsula michigan.

tremblant is about the same drive distance for me as sugarloaf, and the prospects for all snow (and lots of it) look a whole lot better there than anywhere else. i got a hotel for 27-30 in st agathe. there's a provincial cannabis dispensary in town, places to eat. 30 to tremblant, 60 to Montreal. will sleep cheap in Plattsburgh on the way up on 26th. then prob Burlington on 12/30 and sugarbush on the way home to shorten the final drive and be home for nye.

my hesitancy is solely due to holiday week 90 miles from Montreal. i have seen this movie before. we did a group trip to tremblant about 5 years ago between xmas and new years, and the lines were some of the worst i have ever experienced. i am just hoping that being solo will help me to avoid those lines.

i now have hotels booked near sunday river, sugarloaf, and tremblant, and i will need to decide by 12/24 4 pm - my first cancellation deadline

tremblant @ mid-mountain shows 2 feet plus with lots of it coming after rain:


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 21, 2022)

Mt Bohemia...that would be a hoot..


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 21, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Mt Bohemia...that would be a hoot..


Went a few years ago for some spring time bumps and some fresh snow. I drove over night from Cleveland, skied , stayed in the dorm and then drove back as it rain the next day.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 21, 2022)

@fbrissette - anything good in the laurentians for a day trip when mont tremblant makes me want to murder and suicide?


----------



## thebigo (Dec 21, 2022)

Don't you have an indy pass? That calabogie place should be all snow.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 21, 2022)

yea, but def not driving to west of ottawa for 750 vertical and mostly beginner terrain. if i were committing to that much driving id prob go to quebec city and massif. 

i would rather suck it up with the crowds at tremblant. i just know from past drives that you pass a bunch of small places near tremblant. asking about those and others that are in that general vicinity.


----------



## Bosco DaSkia (Dec 21, 2022)

fuck tremblant…

https://valinouet.qc.ca/en/

https://nyskiblog.com/station-de-ski-valinouet-way-back/







You’re welcome.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 21, 2022)

Will be watching the forecast and if the "rain" holds off till after 12 pm will get a morning in tomorrow in the Pocono's.   Might go indoors for a Saturday fix.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 21, 2022)

Bosco DaSkia said:


> fuck tremblant…
> 
> https://valinouet.qc.ca/en/
> 
> ...



looks very rad. but that is very very very far. not going that far. 

most of the laurentian hills are like 700 vertical, but i may check mont blanc out for a day if tremblant proves wild crowded


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Dec 21, 2022)

jimmywilson69 said:


> It is legal in VT and CO so maybe you're onto something


New Hampshire is being forced to legalize because of so much hard currency leaving the state. I'm guessing $25,000,000 - $40,000,000 a year. We are a tourist state and loose other revenue. At any rate, hope for snow and sharpen your skis.


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Dec 21, 2022)

Short window?! im seeing estimates of 2.5-3.5 inches of r**n down the spine of the green mountains. Buckle up everyone!  looks like were going to be back to square negative one. Will the valleys even have power next week? When are they opening a bubble in the chic chocs? wah wah


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 21, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> looks very rad. but that is very very very far. not going that far.


Ahh, it's only like 10 hours and you can hit other stuff on the way up and back.  Stop being lazy or you'll be sentenced to an extra week in NC!


----------



## hespeler (Dec 21, 2022)

For now it doesn't look like anymore precip through Friday, the 30th.  Won't most places have the guns on to salvage skiing post Xmas day?  Maybe not what we've had the past week but hopefully edgable snow by Monday or Tuesday?


----------



## drjeff (Dec 21, 2022)

hespeler said:


> For now it doesn't look like anymore precip through Friday, the 30th.  Won't most places have the guns on to salvage skiing post Xmas day?  Maybe not what we've had the past week but hopefully edgable snow by Monday or Tuesday?



Yup, going to see who has the snowmaking firepower for sure once the cold air arrives.  Those that can really pump it out should be abke to recover fairly decently over a reasonable amount of their snowmaking terrain by the time the real throngs of masses show up along about the 27th. 

Depending on how brutal Mother Nature actually turns out to be on Friday, some of the resorts who got the big snow totals this past weekend may still have enough snow to work with once it drains for a day or 2 on some of the lower angle natural terrain.  Atleast it appears that the worst of the warm temps and rain will be in and out in under 24hrs rather than a prolnged, multi day melting situation....  And that is likely about a "the glass is 80% full" view of things I suspect


----------



## ss20 (Dec 21, 2022)

GregoryIsaacs said:


> Short window?! im seeing estimates of 2.5-3.5 inches of r**n down the spine of the green mountains. Buckle up everyone!  looks like were going to be back to square negative one. Will the valleys even have power next week? When are they opening a bubble in the chic chocs? wah wah



6" forecasted for Killington and Sugarbush with the trend headed in the right direction.

Not sure what you use but not many sites other than NOAA account for elevation.  If your base is above 2,000 feet it's not going to be a disaster.  K, Busch, Loaf, MRG, Jay, heck even Stratton all going to be fine as far as snow depth loss (or lack of)


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 21, 2022)

The wind friday will be a big issue...


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 21, 2022)

ss20 said:


> 6" forecasted for Killington and Sugarbush with the trend headed in the right direction.
> 
> Not sure what you use but not many sites other than NOAA account for elevation.  If your base is above 2,000 feet it's not going to be a disaster.  K, Busch, Loaf, MRG, Jay, heck even Stratton all going to be fine as far as snow depth loss (or lack of)


Before or after the r@!n?


----------



## cdskier (Dec 21, 2022)

ss20 said:


> 6" forecasted for Killington and Sugarbush with the trend headed in the right direction.
> 
> Not sure what you use but not many sites other than NOAA account for elevation.  If your base is above 2,000 feet it's not going to be a disaster.  K, Busch, Loaf, MRG, Jay, heck even Stratton all going to be fine as far as snow depth loss (or lack of)



Even above 2000' you're still going to get 1-2" of non-frozen precip followed by a rapid drop in temperature. At 2500' at Sugarbush I'm seeing the forecast currently showing 2-4" of snow before the changeover and then only 1-1.5" of snow as the temps plummet. Maybe you won't lose much depth, but whatever is left will be rock solid and it will take more than an inch on the backend of snow to fix that...

And then there's the winds...NWS is saying potentially Cat 1 Hurricane force winds in spots. That's never good for ski lifts... (or trees and power lines)


----------



## 2Planker (Dec 21, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> New Hampshire is being forced to legalize because of so much hard currency leaving the state. I'm guessing $25,000,000 - $40,000,000 a year. We are a tourist state and loose other revenue. At any rate, hope for snow and sharpen your skis.


Exactly  RI just legalized for that exact reason.  
One MA border town has 4 dispensaries already and they're getting one of the first Drive Thru's on the east coast


----------



## machski (Dec 21, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> Before or after the r@!n?


Before, then it jumps to 50+F with 1.5-2.5" of liquid.  Nothing is looking up, it is looking like flooding is a major concern and long duration power outages due to high winds and rapidly softening ground around poles and such.  Fun times.  Hope most will have the opportunity to light the guns up Friday night as the cold rushes in but betting many will be waiting on line crews to fire up.


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Dec 21, 2022)

This bad for people and the hills that give us, on the forums reason to live.  And nothing, good coming from this ice storm for anyone in North East and I don't ski anymore but I, want better weather is only out west glad I got there several times over decade ago .!@!
""For Hudson Valley NY from very reliable Facebook weather page same name HD weather  :
"""

Thursday PM thru Friday PM Storm Update- 

Hazards- Wind,Heavy Rain, Isolated Flooding, Snow,Flash Freeze, Dangerous Wind Chills

Precipitation- 

-Starts SW to NE between 4-6PM Thursday 

-Precip may start as snow and wintry mix across Sullivan,NW Orange,Western Ulster,Western Greene and Delaware Counties coating to 3 inches possible in the coldest and highest terrain- accumulations unlikely outside of these regions and may still only be limited to areas above 1500’ 

-Precip almost immediately begins to change to sleet and rain beginning south and lower elevations first. (this only applies to regions mentioned above, as all others start as rain) 

-Period of freezing rain possible across higher terrain, sheltered mountain valleys during transition from snow to rain. This hazard will remain until surface warming catches up to air temps ( .01-.20 of ice accretion possible) most likely period for icing is between 10pm-2am 

-All areas change to rain by 1AM (watch for freezing rain, see previous bullet point) 

-Heaviest rainfall Thur 7PM- Fri 3AM 

-Lull in precip 4AM-9AM Friday 

-Precip redevelops ahead of Arctic front between 9AM-11AM Friday from SW to NW 

-Arctic front turns rain to snow from west to east between 10AM-2PM  (Additional 1-3” possible across higher terrain above 1500’) Watch for very hazardous travel where snow falls, it will briefly cause white out conditions, combined with refreezing of roadways may lead to rapid icing conditions. A coating at best is possibke across the remainder of the region, most will see nothing but the flakes in the air before precip departs. 

-Precip ends from SW to NE between 2PM-5PM Friday 

-Rainfall amounts 1”-2” (2”-3”across higher terrain 
and southern facing slopes) 

Winds- 

Begin to increase 4pm Thursday 
Max gusts 10PM Thur thru 8AM Fri 
Max Gust Potential- 30-55MPH 
Winds remains gusty 15-30MPH through Sunday 
Scattered Tree Damage and Outages likely
(Full gusts impacted by cloud cover and local topography, hard to forecast if max winds will impact the surface) 

Flash Freeze Arrival- 

West to East between 11AM and 2PM Friday 40-50° temperature drops in under 12 hours. Be aware that all standing water, runoff, moisture in your car doors, will freeze up very quickly Friday afternoon. Hazardous travel due to rapid freeze up is possible region wide. 

Temps- 

Thursday High Temps - Mid to Upper 30’s across most of region, low 30’s across higher terrain, near 40 across southern most zones 

Friday High Temps- Upper 40’s to mid 50’s 
Friday Low Temps- Single digits and teens 
Friday PM Wind Chills- (-20 to -30)

Temps may not get back above freezing until Wed of next week. Icy conditions and frozen runoff will persist through the weekend into early next week. 

Be prepared that damaging winds coupled with dangerously low temps can make for very dangerous conditions overnight, be prepared for this possibility. In addition, sump pumps not backed up by generator power may cause flooding conditions. 

Flooding- 

Frozen ground may cause enhanced runoff of rainfall, frozen ground has also been known to create flooding conditions in areas atypical to localized flooding as runoff seeks new paths. 

Some of the heaviest rainfall looks to occur over the locations that received 10-20” of high moisture content snowfall last week. The creeks, streams and rivers impacted by the watershed of the Catskills should be prepared for the potential for sharp river rises and potential flooding.::":""

-Alex


----------



## ctdubl07 (Dec 21, 2022)

I was looking forward to a nice year end week on the VT couch, maybe go out on the slopes here and there. Daughter has to work at Mtn for a few days after Xmas so we have to be up there. 
You folks are depressing the sh:t out of me....so much so I just checked forecast in So FL, figuring screw it, grab a couple hotel rooms for a few days and at least get some sun...Murphy's law, the forecast down there is sh:t also....clouds and rain for the week!


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 21, 2022)

ctdubl07 said:


> I was looking forward to a nice year end week on the VT couch, maybe go out on the slopes here and there. Daughter has to work at Mtn for a few days after Xmas so we have to be up there.
> You folks are depressing the sh:t out of me....so much so I just checked forecast in So FL, figuring screw it, grab a couple hotel rooms for a few days and at least get some sun...Murphy's law, the forecast down there is sh:t also....clouds and rain for the week!


Iguanas will be falling out of the trees in Florida…


----------



## ss20 (Dec 22, 2022)

Hate to beat my personal dead horse... but NOAA, NOAA mountain point, snow-forecast, opensnow, and the short-range models continue to drop the snow ceiling lower and lower and lower.  6-10" now with 6-10 hours of temps above freezing at 4,000' in between snow.  

Again, this is not a piss warm fogfest that destroys the snowpack.  That was never the storm setup.  Heck, there's enough on the back-end that surface conditions might actually be OK Saturday.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 22, 2022)

I'm stocking up...on egg nog...


----------



## 1dog (Dec 22, 2022)

ss20 said:


> Hate to beat my personal dead horse... but NOAA, NOAA mountain point, snow-forecast, opensnow, and the short-range models continue to drop the snow ceiling lower and lower and lower.  6-10" now with 6-10 hours of temps above freezing at 4,000' in between snow.
> 
> Again, this is not a piss warm fogfest that destroys the snowpack.  That was never the storm setup.  Heck, there's enough on the back-end that surface conditions might actually be OK Saturday.


Mellen:





						Mount Ellen (Vermont) Weather Forecast (1244m)
					

Mount Ellen (Vermont), Green Mountains, Appalachians, United States Mountain weather forecast for 1244m. Detailed 6 day mountain weather forecast for climbers and mountaineers.



					www.mountain-forecast.com
				



Stratton:





						Stratton Mountain (Vermont) Weather Forecast (1201m)
					

Stratton Mountain (Vermont), Green Mountains, Appalachians, United States Mountain weather forecast for 1201m. Detailed 6 day mountain weather forecast for climbers and mountaineers.



					www.mountain-forecast.com
				



Jay:





						Jay Peak Weather Forecast (572m)
					

Jay Peak, Green Mountains, Appalachians, United States Mountain weather forecast for 572m. Detailed 6 day mountain weather forecast for climbers and mountaineers.



					www.mountain-forecast.com


----------



## 1dog (Dec 22, 2022)

1dog said:


> Mellen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jay ( summit)!!!





						Jay Peak (Vermont) Weather Forecast (1176m)
					

Jay Peak (Vermont), Green Mountains, Appalachians, United States Mountain weather forecast for 1176m. Detailed 6 day mountain weather forecast for climbers and mountaineers.



					www.mountain-forecast.com


----------



## snoseek (Dec 22, 2022)

yes looking less devastating for many. sure conditions will get fucky for a bit but im not so sure its gonna completely destroy that nice base we have down.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 22, 2022)

Ice will obviously be a huge issue...plus those winds will do...damage?


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Dec 22, 2022)

Id like to know what dispensaries ya'll are hitting! 

Near 50 and an inch+ of rain w/ 60 mph wind will likely release carnage on the snowpack... Then who knows what's going to happen once it all flash freezes.... (as you can see my pessimism may be working! here).


----------



## NYDB (Dec 22, 2022)

snoseek said:


> yes looking less devastating for many. sure conditions will get fucky for a bit but im not so sure its gonna completely destroy that nice base we have down.


yeah, groomed terrain should come out ok by next week after they have a few grooms and some snowmaking love.  the masses don't show up til 12/27.  the weather next week looks great for families after 12/26.  Light winds, no extreme cold, a chance for a few snow showers.  

perfect for the big players really and the 10 day a year skiers who are not venturing off the blue or green terrain.

it's a shame for the natural terrain though.  last week was great.  hope some AZ ers are out there today getting the last of it


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 22, 2022)

yea, maybe not wholesale destruction of snowpack but natural terrain and trees and anything ungroomed is gonna be a nope til the next snows, which don't seem on the horizon. I'm sticking with tremblant, crowds be damned. get there early, park on the north side, take a long European style lunch if necessary, ski heavily from 1:30-4 after the place has quieted. whatevs


----------



## snoseek (Dec 22, 2022)

GregoryIsaacs said:


> Id like to know what dispensaries ya'll are hitting!
> 
> Near 50 and an inch+ of rain w/ 60 mph wind will likely release carnage on the snowpack... Then who knows what's going to happen once it all flash freezes.... (as you can see my pessimism may be working! here).


I'm not looking so much at surface conditions for the next week but actual snowpack because eventually its gonna snow again and when that happens a good rockhard consolidated base would be preferable over bare ground. This doesnt look like a total reset and the window is short. yeah the skiing after is gonna be shit for a few days but many areas will do their thing and each day will get slightly more skiable. By Tuesday I'll give it a try maybe.

Edit I'm in NH so I buy my pot from a dealer. 200/oz and super high quality


----------



## NYDB (Dec 22, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> yea, maybe not wholesale destruction of snowpack but natural terrain and trees and anything ungroomed is gonna be a nope til the next snows, which don't seem on the horizon.


next big snow probably  coming on MLK weekend.  the writers are just mailing it in at this point.


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Dec 22, 2022)

snoseek said:


> I'm not looking so much at surface conditions for the next week but actual snowpack because eventually its gonna snow again and when that happens a good rockhard consolidated base would be preferable over bare ground. This doesnt look like a total reset and the window is short. yeah the skiing after is gonna be shit for a few days but many areas will do their thing and each day will get slightly more skiable. By Tuesday I'll give it a try maybe.
> 
> Edit I'm in NH so I buy my pot from a dealer. 200/oz and super high quality


Unfortunately we will all have to sit and watch. Hoping you're right but expecting the worst. 

Good to know that the MA dispensaries (medical at least) have officially become more economical than the black market dealers... $190 an ounce for 27% TAC, and that is tested TAC in a lab, not some dudes nose. Granted Maine has us both beat on price and quality.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 22, 2022)

MA dispensaries have gotten impressively competitive compared to how its been the past two years. love to see it.


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 22, 2022)

All about them terps TAC% is just a number.
Mass dispos are hit or miss imo Maine is superior, Berkshire Roots has best flower in Mass though.
I just grow my own so I can avoid that nonsense.

My peasant Epic Pass is blacked out next week so I’ll use an Indy day or two if things start to look up.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 22, 2022)

SB is not grooming all the whales they made..should preserve some...under a nice crust...like a pot pie..


----------



## skiur (Dec 22, 2022)

New York's  First dispensary opens on December 29th, not that it matters to me, I've been growing my own for the last 15 years, and you have been able to walk into a store and buy weed (technically illegally) in the city for over a year now.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 22, 2022)

I hope the front end snow delivers up north like it did in south central PA.  We got 3" and was only forecast for coating to an inch.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Dec 22, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> yea, maybe not wholesale destruction of snowpack but natural terrain and trees and anything ungroomed is gonna be a nope til the next snows, which don't seem on the horizon. I'm sticking with tremblant, crowds be damned. get there early, park on the north side, take a long European style lunch if necessary, ski heavily from 1:30-4 after the place has quieted. whatevs


I'm thinking Okemo could be one of the places that survives the best as they are equipped to groom aggressively. Planning on skiing Xmas there. And yeah using the bubble lifts as.it will be cold and minimal crowds on 25th.

26th I am considering Snow but might try West to get less crowds.


----------



## raisingarizona (Dec 22, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> All about them terps TAC% is just a number.
> Mass dispos are hit or miss imo Maine is superior, Berkshire Roots has best flower in Mass though.
> I just grow my own so I can avoid that nonsense.
> View attachment 55475
> My peasant Epic Pass is blacked out next week so I’ll use an Indy day or two if things start to look up.


I can smell this photo, it's very nice!


----------



## 2Planker (Dec 22, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> I'm stocking up...on egg nog...


Rum or Whiskey ?


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 22, 2022)

Just plain...I quit a while ago..


----------



## eatskisleep (Dec 22, 2022)

Worst part is the deep
Freeze afterwards


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 22, 2022)

Last year same thing..the woods were shiny for a long time...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 22, 2022)

Looks like tremblant is getting all snow..27 inches of it...
Guess I'll be going up there a few weekends until we are back to norm...


----------



## Mum skier (Dec 22, 2022)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> I'm thinking Okemo could be one of the places that survives the best as they are equipped to groom aggressively. Planning on skiing Xmas there. And yeah using the bubble lifts as.it will be cold and minimal crowds on 25th.
> 
> 26th I am considering Snow but might try West to get less crowds.


We will be in Okemo for Christmas as well. Ice and low temperature combined wiht Christmas Day should be quiet.  Can‘t cancel, kids have school so can only ski holidays and weekend. So if the weathers bad we just suck it up and ski. Rather bad weather/conditions and no lines to great conditions stood in lines all day.  See you there! I’m the old slow one……


----------



## drjeff (Dec 22, 2022)

2Planker said:


> Rum or Whiskey ?


Bourbon was always (and still is) my father in-laws Egg Nog go to mixer! 

His neighborhood annual Holiday Parties are legendary for is "adult" Egg Nog bowl which over the almost 30yrs I now have been going to them have "evolved" from a say 30% Bourbon/70% Egg nog ratio back in the 90's to a now 70% Bourbon (E.H. Taylor small batch this year!) to 30% lactaid (since lactose tolerance issues can become a real thing as we age ) Egg nog now!


----------



## Mainer (Dec 23, 2022)

Just pissing rain in the mwv. My driveway has a couple inches standing water. Probably blowing 30


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 23, 2022)

Hard to find reliable overnight totals for Tremblant - their reporting stinks. Weather.com said they got 50cm last night. Saint saveur (lower and south) reported 20 cm. So let’s say 30 cm. 

Tremblant is closed today due to heavy snowfall and wind. The gfs has them in snow for the next 60 hours. 

Wish I could be there tmrw but will be content to descend upon it with the hordes on Tuesday. 

Hello from Charlotte NC where the temp is 28 dropping to 11 by tonight. Girlfriends family is afraid to go outside lol


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 23, 2022)

48 here in New Hampshire and electricity is out and it is pissing rain.


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 23, 2022)

Man that wind and rain was something else overnight, kept waking me up. Going to have to bust out the ice skates if you wanna go skiing anytime soon in VT.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 23, 2022)

No power here....


----------



## NYDB (Dec 23, 2022)

looks bad on the cams.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 23, 2022)

Eversource got our power back on. Only out for 3 hours or so.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 23, 2022)

Just came on...and just went off...


----------



## John9 (Dec 23, 2022)

PA and NY ski area web cams look fine. Guess we got lucky.


----------



## NYDB (Dec 23, 2022)

they are calling for 3-5 on the back end here in so VT now.  could be worse


----------



## skiur (Dec 23, 2022)

Snowing now on top of Killington


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 23, 2022)

Considering tomorrow  at Stowe...going to be a bit brisk...definitely Sunday though...zoomer groomers...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 23, 2022)

Wow...130 mph recorded


----------



## slatham (Dec 23, 2022)

At 2,300' in SoVT we had at least 5" on front side. The rain and warmth did not take that out, though is was pretty wet. However it offered good protection to the base, and the snow pack on the ground, in the middle, was actually "normal" snow. With such a minor warm up - 41 tops here - and for such a short time, with the 5" of insulation, I think conditions will be much better than feared. 

On top of that we have at least 2 1/2" new and still snowing. And just saw we are under winter weather advisory for 2-5".

Guess we'll see tomorrow.


----------



## 2Planker (Dec 23, 2022)

5.5” this afternoon in Conway.
Cat didn’t spin at all today. 
100+mph across the street this afternoon. 
Sharpen ‘em up for first trax…


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 23, 2022)

Stowe is saying they are going to try and open tomorrow..I think icing will be a big issue...going to wait till Sunday..should be sorted out by then.


----------



## NYDB (Dec 23, 2022)

I think it'll all groom up nice at the end of the day. by the 26th it should be fine


----------



## Keelhauled (Dec 23, 2022)

Changed back to snow in central VT just a little bit ago. Winds really picked back up too, I was feeling pretty pleased about not having lost power but we'll see yet...


----------



## Mainer (Dec 23, 2022)

5.5” in Conway or 55 and 50 mph winds. Because it has been 50 all afternoon and pouring with strong winds in Fryeburg. Almost down to bare ground, powers out again. And the winds have broken up the ice on the lake, so Ice skating is out. But the generator is running and the eggnog is strong.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 23, 2022)

Eggnog= good....


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 23, 2022)

Got a break in the weather this afternoon and skinned up pats. They had run a cat over everything ( I assume before it rained) not groomed just cat tracks on everything. Interesting must help with draining. Didn’t help with skiing.


----------



## ss20 (Dec 23, 2022)

slatham said:


> At 2,300' in SoVT we had at least 5" on front side. The rain and warmth did not take that out, though is was pretty wet. However it offered good protection to the base, and the snow pack on the ground, in the middle, was actually "normal" snow. With such a minor warm up - 41 tops here - and for such a short time, with the 5" of insulation, I think conditions will be much better than feared.
> 
> On top of that we have at least 2 1/2" new and still snowing. And just saw we are under winter weather advisory for 2-5".
> 
> Guess we'll see tomorrow.



No you're crazy.  Holiday period ruined.  Starting from scratch again.  Piss warm rain with flooding.  Taking out all the natural.  It's the ski-pocolypse.

/s and directed at y'all who said it would be a washout.  Base area cam has shown snow at MRG since 3pm so the back-end is also performing decently.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 23, 2022)

My block is covered in snow again...hmmm


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 23, 2022)

I have to decide between Tremblant or mostly Sunday river (basing in Gorham) or mostly sugarloaf (basing in carrabasset valley) for 27-31, before 4 pm tmrw. Still think Tremblant is my move


----------



## thebigo (Dec 23, 2022)

Good report out of SR, honest and informative:​​​


> *December 23, 2022 | 3:38 PM *​*Afternoon Update*​Well, we gave it the ol' college try. It definitely wasn't a beautiful day on the slopes by any means, but all credit goes to our entire operations team for keeping lifts spinning throughout the day.
> 
> The saving grace of this storm was the 4-6" of new snow that accumulated before the changeover to rain. This layer of snow acts as a protective layer over our existing base, soaking up the rain that we've gotten throughout the day, and providing the groomers with a layer of frozen precipitation to work with. The importance of this cannot be understated, and will dramatically improve the work that our grooming team will be able to accomplish this evening.
> 
> ...


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 23, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I have to decide between Tremblant or mostly Sunday river (basing in Gorham) or mostly sugarloaf (basing in carrabasset valley) for 27-31, before 4 pm tmrw. Still think Tremblant is my move


Tremblant 100%
Even if its packed there the snow will be way better and the woods are in play.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 23, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Eggnog= good....


Nutmeg or Cinnamon topped?


----------



## JimG. (Dec 23, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I have to decide between Tremblant or mostly Sunday river (basing in Gorham) or mostly sugarloaf (basing in carrabasset valley) for 27-31, before 4 pm tmrw. Still think Tremblant is my move


I second this choice as well.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 23, 2022)

drjeff said:


> Nutmeg or Cinnamon


Cinnamon 
And Tremblant...


----------



## drjeff (Dec 24, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Cinnamon
> And Tremblant...


So my father in-law, at 86, who is a guest at my house starting tomorrow for 3 days is a nutmeg, and more Bourbon (good ol' Jack Daniel's - yes I know it's technically a Tennessee whisky and not a "Bourbon" but at 86 and a GREAT grandfather to my kids I don't argue semantics!) in his Egg Nog! Got a gallon of Hood Golden Egg Nog and an almost full handle of JD and a full container of McCormick's nutmeg for him the next few days!


----------



## Keelhauled (Dec 24, 2022)

There's some snow on the back end.


----------



## del.hess.1 (Dec 24, 2022)

Stowe is out of power and from what i hear they may not even be up and running by christmas day.  this from someone in the area who is helping fix the problems.  i might hear more later this morning on the situation, that was the word i heard last night.  

from the Stowe.com:

*Friday, December 23 at 1:30 PM

Please Note- Due to inclement weather including high winds, heavy rain to flash freeze, and widespread power outages including here at the resort, Stowe Mountain Resort is closed for the day and we do not have an estimated opening time for tomorrow.   Our opening will be delayed tomorrow, even if power is restored.  The Snow Report and Snow Phone are expected to be updated around 8 AM with the latest information.  Please check back prior to arriving at the resort.*


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 24, 2022)

drjeff said:


> So my father in-law, at 86, who is a guest at my house starting tomorrow for 3 days is a nutmeg, and more Bourbon (good ol' Jack Daniel's - yes I know it's technically a Tennessee whisky and not a "Bourbon" but at 86 and a GREAT grandfather to my kids I don't argue semantics!) in his Egg Nog! Got a gallon of Hood Golden Egg Nog and an almost full handle of JD and a full container of McCormick's nutmeg for him the next few days!


Going to need it...25 below windchill out there...


----------



## SnowRock (Dec 24, 2022)

del.hess.1 said:


> Stowe is out of power and from what i hear they may not even be up and running by christmas day.  this from someone in the area who is helping fix the problems.  i might hear more later this morning on the situation, that was the word i heard last night.
> 
> from the Stowe.com:
> 
> ...


Yeah a friend said from the Luce hill fork up was all still without power last night. In more promising news he also estimated about 6 inches down in the village which would bode well for the mountain.


----------



## mbedle (Dec 24, 2022)

Green mountain is showing Stowe has power. Anybody have any idea how much snow they got last night?


----------



## Edd (Dec 24, 2022)

No power at Gunstock now. The plan was to open back up after closing yesterday but…


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 24, 2022)

89 has a travel advisory...as in don't go on it until later...black ice and blowing snow. 
Windchill at 25 below at Stowe...
Sounds like an egg nog day...
Sunday looking better...


----------



## joshua segal (Dec 24, 2022)

It's interesting: Something happens twice in a row and it becomes "forever"!  I checked Xmas weather in Manchester , NH going back 10 years.  Only 3 of the last 10 years had significant rain on Xmas day, but 2 of the three were 2020 and 2021.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 24, 2022)

It's getting worse. Getting warmer up here...we are all putting extra AC in our houses for summer heat waves...
But it's 4 degrees now....


----------



## del.hess.1 (Dec 24, 2022)

mbedle said:


> Green mountain is showing Stowe has power. Anybody have any idea how much snow they got last night?


a couple inches of nice fresh snow after the rain here in Danville.  i'm sure it's more up at Stowe


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 24, 2022)

They got 5...but after reading this...I'm out


----------



## cdskier (Dec 24, 2022)

mbedle said:


> Green mountain is showing Stowe has power. Anybody have any idea how much snow they got last night?



Doesn't the town of Stowe have their own power company and aren't part of GMP territory? (It looks like GMP may cover a very small handful of people on the Stowe/Waterbury border...right now GMP says 62% of their Stowe customers are without power...representing only 13 customers without power).


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 24, 2022)

Their site says 5 inches but heavy winds and 30 below windchills....
I'm out


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 24, 2022)

Edd said:


> No power at Gunstock now. The plan was to open back up after closing yesterday but…



Two Saturdays in a row.  I got screwed last Saturday with the power outage at Gunstock.  Should have checked the snow report before driving up


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 24, 2022)

Just gonna skin up pats today to see what conditions are. May ski there on Monday.


----------



## ctdubl07 (Dec 25, 2022)

And it's looking like another warm up next wknd with possible rain. This is now our new normal for Xmas-NYs....should just pin this thread.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 25, 2022)

Bolton valley...


----------



## John9 (Dec 26, 2022)

ctdubl07 said:


> And it's looking like another warm up next wknd with possible rain. This is now our new normal for Xmas-NYs....should just pin this thread.


It looks like the January Thaw came a week earlier, hoping for a great MLK long weekend.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 27, 2022)

Good decision is good.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 27, 2022)

Hmmmm


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 27, 2022)

Had a fleeting thought of tremblant for the weekend...weather report squashed that.


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 27, 2022)

Weekend rain and temps in the mid 50’s next week 
I’ll be in Idaho second week of January, hopefully the weather is better there…


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 27, 2022)

Spring skiing in jan...oh joy...


----------



## abc (Dec 29, 2022)

My pass is blackout anyway. So I’ve planned other activities for this week…

But, despite the rain and (thanks to?) the ‘flash freeze’, most places held onto their snow from the last storm, albeit all turned into ice. Still, with clever snow farming and grooming, the snow surfaces ‘regenerate’ surprisingly well on top of the ice base. No more bare dirt or grass poking through…

I’m talking about cross country ski resorts. But I have reason to believe downhill mountains have similar results. Those with good snow making should come out pretty good. 

So, by Monday, or better yet Tuesday, a lot of the resorts are back to decent condition from what I heard. Wednesday would be even better. Today, despite the 45 degree temperature, the snow surface was actually cool enough to NOT be a pool of slush. Just soft carv-able snow. But god, falling means hitting the solid ice underneath. Let’s just say I learn pretty fast to avoid falling at all cost (but not fast enough nonetheless, as the bruises on my thigh evidences) 

All in all, I got in a few good days of skiing (cross country). Still, I would have been pretty depressed had I not planned other things for the holiday.


----------



## joshua segal (Dec 30, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Spring skiing in jan...oh joy...


Interesting how every year, people talk about spring skiing in January as unusual.  There is a reason there is a term, "January thaw". It is an exceptional year when we don't have spring skiing for part of January.


----------



## NYDB (Dec 30, 2022)

this is the rain during Christmas week thread.  someone should start the annual January thaw thread.  

have fun in Idaho @ThatGuy.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 30, 2022)

by all accounts the Christmas week has been pretty good from PA on up North. 

I'll take the soft cream cheese snow I skied today vs hard pack any day, but I'm not overly picky


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 30, 2022)

We dodged it last year...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 1, 2023)

The snow gods hate us...they all moved west.


----------



## eatskisleep (Jan 1, 2023)

Anything positive in the long term forecast?


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 1, 2023)

Wednesday night after the rain..cold front moves in.
Hopefully tomorrow morning stowe and SB will have a little snow falling...for a little while..


----------



## snoseek (Jan 1, 2023)

I'm just gonna ski in the rain because at this point I am way below average on days and I got the good new goretex


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 1, 2023)

Up in North Conway for the week. Going to hit pleasant tomorrow as it seems to have the most stuff open at a reasonable price. Have a Wildcat day pass but will wait until later in the week. Probably Friday. May venture in to Maine again Thursday need to replenish the stash…


----------



## Edd (Jan 2, 2023)

snoseek said:


> I'm just gonna ski in the rain because at this point I am way below average on days and I got the good new goretex


I’m in the same boat on number of days but I’m not at the skiing-in-the-rain level of desperation quite yet


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 2, 2023)

No amount of egg nog..will make this better


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 2, 2023)

I started 2022/2023 with 14 days of skiing and 5 in a row were bigtime pow days on 12/17-18 and 12/27-29. The sky isn’t falling. It’s the January thaw. All you chicken littles need to relax. That being said, the scadenfraude of reading gapers crying on skiology Facebook and indy passholders Facebook is absolutely delicious

The best is chief gapers new massive rant crying about people being mean to snowboarders, where he steps up to the line of comparing anti snowboard discrimination with racism


----------



## NYDB (Jan 2, 2023)

Let my people go         Snowboarding.


----------



## Edd (Jan 2, 2023)

KustyTheKlown said:


> The best is chief gapers new massive rant crying about people being mean to snowboarders, where he steps up to the line of comparing anti snowboard discrimination with racism





NYDB said:


> Let my people go Snowboarding.


I think it’d be cool if Alta and MRG allowed riders, but agree the remaining complaints are hilarious nonsense


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 2, 2023)

I definitely have more days up to this point than last year...but..last year didn't have this thaw...one of the few. 
At SB now...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 2, 2023)

Kingslug20 said:


> I definitely have more days up to this point than last year...but..last year didn't have this thaw...one of the few.
> At SB now...


It did tho. It dumped 2+ feet on vermont just after Xmas and it was entirely washed away. Last year or maybe the year before if it wasn’t last


----------



## cdskier (Jan 2, 2023)

I have more days this year than last year (8 vs 5), but I'm also not in any rush to get out there and ski in these conditions at this point. Probably won't even bother driving up to VT this coming weekend. If I was already at the mountain, I'd ski even if just a few runs. But to drive 5 hours each way for a handful of groomers isn't overly appealing.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 2, 2023)

Last year held up..must have been year before


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 2, 2023)

It was year before..I was at gore and it was...shiney


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 2, 2023)

Last year I got 50 something days with ~5 real powder ones. On track to eclipse that already and its only the start of January. Never know what the season will bring. Last season had pretty mediocre conditions until spring, which was great coverage and conditions wise.


----------



## abc (Jan 3, 2023)

Kingslug20 said:


> No amount of egg nog..will make this better


What egg nog can’t, a couple of hours on my mountain bike did


----------



## zyk (Jan 3, 2023)

abc said:


> What egg nog can’t, a couple of hours on my mountain bike did


A few hours with a chainsaw did it for me.

And no I was not chasing the elderly, children, or neighborhood cats...

Just firewood for next year


----------



## abc (Jan 3, 2023)

I wish it doesn’t rain quite so much.  

The trail had muddy sections. And at one big mud puddle, a couple with a dog stopped to let me pass, at the edge of the puddle where I would had prefer to go to avoid the worst of the mud…  

Today is bike cleaning day.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 3, 2023)

Wasn't even real eggnog...oatnog...not too bad.
Stowe is in good shape for what's open...and no rain till tonight now...


----------



## drjeff (Jan 3, 2023)

Have to admit that I wasn't too sad when I got the email from Wachusett earlier today saying that they were canceling their evening session tonight where I was supposed to be coaching my youngest kids high school ski team....   Low/mid 40's and a steady rain just isn't fun at all to stand on the side of a race course watching your athletes spend more time pond skimming through any ruts than actually getting some quality training in....

This weather the last almost week now, just sucks!!


----------



## kevinm55 (Jan 3, 2023)

abc said:


> What egg nog can’t, a couple of hours on my mountain bike did


abc - same deal on my end, a little throttle therapy makes the horrific conditions a little less top of mind quickly!!


----------



## RustyGroomer (Jan 3, 2023)

Couple good days before the cleanse.
View attachment IMG_9913.MOV


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 3, 2023)

Went to Pleasant mtn yesterday . Nice skin up and then 10 runs or so. Cheapest around as it was only $54. Everywhere else had less terrain and/or cost way more. 109 for both cranmore and SR. Wildcat only has 2 ways down and didn’t want to blow my one $45 epic ticket on it.
Today skinned up cranmore twice for $15 before the cold drizzle started. Drinking now at Ledge.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 4, 2023)

Tomorrow...frozen Stowe...or mushy Bush...
Or just bag it all together..


----------



## NYDB (Saturday at 8:44 AM)

MLK weekend storm coming in wet?


----------



## abc (Saturday at 9:21 AM)

NYDB said:


> MLK weekend storm coming in wet?


Too far out to know yet...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Saturday at 5:09 PM)

I keep thinking of this


----------



## drjeff (Saturday at 10:25 PM)

Just get on a plane and go to UT now! Pics of the youngest kid (in the Blue coat) and his good friend and some of their tracks with the Park City Powder Cats today! 

My wife and I are truly wondering if he will be getting on the plane tomorrow and flying home!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Sunday at 5:43 AM)

Booked 26th...but now...would be better.
Looking out my window now...hmmm...snow..


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Sunday at 9:23 AM)

Decided to blow off skiing when I woke today. Tracking # of days in a skison shouldn't be a reason to ski when the likely conditions and crowds won't otherwise justify the time and expense of driving- even with a pass. It will be scratchy with bare spots anywhere I would go, and lots of people on limited terrain.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Sunday at 9:38 AM)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> Decided to blow off skiing when I woke today. Tracking # of days in a skison shouldn't be a reason to ski when the likely conditions and crowds won't otherwise justify the time and expense of driving- even with a pass. It will be scratchy with bare spots anywhere I would go, and lots of people on limited terrain.



It’s empty at Stratton and the coverage on what is open is good. They had ikon early ups at 745. I’m about to bag it with 17k at 10am and get home


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Sunday at 9:49 AM)

KustyTheKlown said:


> It’s empty at Stratton and the coverage on what is open is good. They had ikon early ups at 745. I’m about to bag it with 17k at 10am and get home


Would have been Hunter, Jack Frost or Roundtop for me today - with the best terrain at all of them closed. That is what I opted out of.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Sunday at 10:51 AM)

Stowe is good today..uncrowded and lots of guns blowing..


----------



## Former Sunday Rivah Rat (Wednesday at 2:55 PM)

Looks like the pattern of pissing rain storms may end in 10 days. Seems like last year when the 2nd half of the winter was colder.









						2:15 PM | ***California pounding continues, but an upcoming large-scale pattern change suggests an end is in sight…ramifications for the eastern half of the nation as well*** — Arcfield Weather
					

The onslaught of Pacific Ocean storms into California will continue for the next 7-to-10 days with additional “off-the-chart” rainfall and snowfall amounts for the state.  A powerful storm continues to affect the Golden State today and another strong storm is likely to arrive this weekend.&




					arcfieldweather.com


----------



## Edd (Wednesday at 3:19 PM)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> Decided to blow off skiing when I woke today. Tracking # of days in a skison shouldn't be a reason to ski when the likely conditions and crowds won't otherwise justify the time and expense of driving- even with a pass. It will be scratchy with bare spots anywhere I would go, and lots of people on limited terrain.


I hit BW for my 4th day of the season today and confess I’m having the same thoughts. I’m maybe 8 days short from the average pace and the conditions were uninspiring. Dropped my carvers off for a tune, and hope to have a better day tomorrow. This is my slowest season in many years.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Wednesday at 3:21 PM)

I imagine n vt is too far a drive?
It's not bad for what we are dealing with now..certainly enough to spend a day.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Wednesday at 3:27 PM)

we stand on guard for thee


----------



## NYDB (Wednesday at 3:35 PM)

Saturday will suck.  Most places should be back to ok on Sunday and Monday.  snowmaking should resume at most places late Friday night / early Sat morning and should be able to run through Monday  morning.


----------



## Smellytele (Wednesday at 4:16 PM)

My sons keep calling me today from Loveland telling me how great it is. Over a foot of powder and dumping all day. 
Me? I skinned up Pats peak on Man made and choose the wrong down hill route over packed frozen.
Tomorrow may hit Whaleback late morning/early afternoon before it turns to rain late afternoon after working the morning in White River. If they are even open.
Saturday thinking of Bolton (with the wife and middle son who isn't in CO right now) as Friday it turns back to snow early afternoon there.


----------



## tumbler (Wednesday at 5:10 PM)

Whaleback looked nowhere near openable on Sunday when I drove by.


----------



## thebigo (Wednesday at 5:26 PM)

Former Sunday Rivah Rat said:


> Looks like the pattern of pissing rain storms may end in 10 days. Seems like last year when the 2nd half of the winter was colder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2007 I skied K on MLK weekend in a t shirt, start of the season was so bad ASC waived the MLK weekend blackouts on the cheap pass. Then Valentines day happened, most snow I have ever seen in a single storm, kept snowing for another couple months with st Patty's day and Easter dumps.

2015 ground was bare on MLK weekend then January 27 happened, followed by storms right through February. Around 100" in a four week period.

Point being, it can happen.


----------



## Edd (Wednesday at 5:34 PM)

Snow is gonna happen guys. I’ve got Utah planned for late Jan and other members here are doing stuff around that time so eastern snow must be triggered by one of us.


----------



## Smellytele (Wednesday at 5:35 PM)

tumbler said:


> Whaleback looked nowhere near openable on Sunday when I drove by.


They reopened today somehow


----------



## drjeff (Wednesday at 5:52 PM)

Smellytele said:


> They reopened today somehow


They're supposed to host a college race next Saturday + Sunday (21st/22nd)..... 

Time will tell


----------



## ThatGuy (Wednesday at 5:57 PM)

Plenty of snow here in Idaho


----------



## Kingslug20 (Wednesday at 5:59 PM)

Edd said:


> Snow is gonna happen guys. I’ve got Utah planned for late Jan and other members here are doing stuff around that time so eastern snow must be triggered by one of us.


I'm in Utah 26th..guaranteed snow here


----------



## Kingslug20 (Wednesday at 6:00 PM)

ThatGuy said:


> View attachment 55923View attachment 55922
> Plenty of snow here in Idaho


Plenty of snow everywhere in the US..except for here..


----------



## teleo (Wednesday at 7:44 PM)

Edd said:


> Snow is gonna happen guys. I’ve got Utah planned for late Jan and other members here are doing stuff around that time so eastern snow must be triggered by one of us.


Heading west for 3 weeks starting presidents week. It'll flip and snow here


----------



## Kingslug20 (Wednesday at 9:22 PM)

Wondering if a quick trip to Tremblant this coming week is worth it...just for variety.


----------



## Edd (Wednesday at 10:15 PM)

Kingslug20 said:


> Wondering if a quick trip to Tremblant this coming week is worth it...just for variety.


Yes it is. Post pics.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Yesterday at 9:03 AM)

Dumping at kmart...that is all


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Yesterday at 9:21 AM)

Weather forecast for mid Hudson Valley some winter precautions should be used as always depending on elevations and location forecast below:
"""Thursday AM Update

Happy Thursday, Hudson Valley!  Some scattered light snow showers have moved into the region, having started just before 6am in some places.  The snow is very light, and temperatures are right around (if not above) freezing.  The result should be mainly wet roads, with a dusting to a slushy half inch possible in a few spots.  They higher elevations above 1500 feet could see a bit more, but not much… as the precipitation is light and scattered.

Temps will slowly rise as we go thru the day… but they will rise more quickly up in the atmosphere, so the snow showers will mix with sleet and change to rain toward mid day.  There is likely to be a period this afternoon where the rain tapers off, or just some patchy drizzle is falling.  Before another batch of rain showers moves in near sunset.  From there on and off periods of rain will be with us through the night.  Anywhere from 0.25” to 0.50” of rain is likely, with some locally higher amounts.

Feel free to share conditions and observations in the Observations post, or in the comments below (remember to include your location).  Have a good start to your day!

-Bill

Image 1:  7:30am Temperatures 
Image 2: 7:30am Hudson Valley Radar"""


----------



## jaytrem (Yesterday at 9:23 AM)

Kingslug20 said:


> Plenty of snow everywhere in the US..except for here..


Red Lodge of all places is hurting a bit.  I should be there in late Feb, so there is time to catch up a bit.


----------



## jaytrem (Yesterday at 9:26 AM)

ThatGuy said:


> View attachment 55923View attachment 55922
> Plenty of snow here in Idaho


Nice!  Where in Idaho?  My guess for the first pic would be Sun Valley near the Mayday lift.  Probably way off though.


----------



## eatskisleep (Yesterday at 12:43 PM)

Man this forecast is just depressing right now! Hope we get a turn around and some snow soon!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Yesterday at 1:10 PM)

Kingslug20 said:


> Wondering if a quick trip to Tremblant this coming week is worth it...just for variety.



its a no brainer for you starting from vermont and being able to go midweek.

the Canadian dollar is so weak that is basically free, and the snow is better than anywhere else you can drive, and the skiing is free if you have an ikon and i think you do?


----------



## Razor (Yesterday at 1:12 PM)

Don't ever, ever go to Tremblant on a weekend.  Midweek, yes, but weekend, never.  Think Loon on steroids.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Yesterday at 1:15 PM)

Razor said:


> Don't ever, ever go to Tremblant on a weekend.  Midweek, yes, but weekend, never.  Think Loon on steroids.



i agree generally and held that position until recently. but over xmas i had no place else to go that actually had snow and tree skiing. doing it solo it was manageable. parking on the north side and arriving before 8 am and running singles line all day. with any other people, or with basing at south/village, its a fucking nightmare.

I'm super annoyed that i needed to go to tremblant for xmas and need to go for MLK to ski actual snow.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Yesterday at 1:18 PM)

Serious, but stupid question.  Do they speak English there? or should I say do they willingly speak english there?


----------



## 4aprice (Yesterday at 1:27 PM)

eatskisleep said:


> Man this forecast is just depressing right now! Hope we get a turn around and some snow soon!


Maybe you just have to hang in there.  Several sources I pay attention to are saying we are about a week away from a pattern change.  Could be turning that frown around in a hurry.  Welcome to the roller coaster.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Yesterday at 1:29 PM)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Serious, but stupid question.  Do they speak English there? or should I say do they willingly speak english there?



at mont tremblant itself, yes. there are a lot of torontans and ottowans there.

in the surroundings, no not really.

over xmas i stayed about 20 miles from tremblant in the direction of Montreal in a town called st agathe des monts. the hotel was able to speak to me in English. i went to a pub for dinner one night, the bartender could speak to me, but the patrons could not. one guy asked me a question, i asked if he could speak English, he could not, total impasse. at another restaurant the waitress could not speak to me whatsoever as well.

a few years ago we stayed in a town about 15 minutes PAST tremblant, and we might as well have been in France.

they are proudly franco as soon as you get away from Montreal isalnd


----------



## Kingslug20 (Yesterday at 1:36 PM)

KustyTheKlown said:


> its a no brainer for you starting from vermont and being able to go midweek.
> 
> the Canadian dollar is so weak that is basically free, and the snow is better than anywhere else you can drive, and the skiing is free if you have an ikon and i think you do?


Yup..sounds like a plan


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Yesterday at 1:58 PM)

Thanks KK.  That is what I thought about French Canada, but wasn't sure.  Doesn't bother me and likely wouldn't prevent me from going, but good to know what I'd be getting myself into.   I certainly can't speak French.  Hell my english is rather poor


----------



## abc (Yesterday at 2:28 PM)

I have only been to Tremblant once. Didn’t explore the area surrounding it. So can’t say for sure. 

But I have much better luck when traveling all over Quebec. It’s extremely rare that nobody can speak “some” English at least. 

Functionally, I’ve never had issue getting food or other necessary items. If all else fails, there’s always google translate! 

Conversation, on the other hand, can be problematic though.


----------



## urungus (Yesterday at 2:50 PM)

Speak/Type what you want to say into google translate on your phone and show the French speaker the results


----------



## brandt_cant_watch (Yesterday at 3:21 PM)

I was in Montreal in November and some miscreant slashed my tire. Hard not to throw all Quebecois under the bus but it certainly soured my opinion of them.
That being said, wish I was at Le Massif this weekend...


----------



## Smellytele (Yesterday at 4:11 PM)

brandt_cant_watch said:


> I was in Montreal in November and some miscreant slashed my tire. Hard not to throw all Quebecois under the bus but it certainly soured my opinion of them.
> That being said, wish I was at Le Massif this weekend...


My brother used to go up above Quebec City snowmobiling until the time they stole his truck with his snowmobiles and trailer. Had to get transportation back to the US and then it was a hassle getting the insurance money as it was in a foreign country. Police said they wouldn't even look for them as it wasn't worth their time.


----------



## Edd (Yesterday at 4:30 PM)

Google Translate is an excellent app for these situations. Going to Tremblant years ago we briefly got lost and stopped at an auto shop to ask directions. That was awkward, as the mechanics did not speak English. I had a paper map they could draw on, but Google Translate would have been handy that day.


----------



## brandt_cant_watch (Yesterday at 5:09 PM)

Smellytele said:


> My brother used to go up above Quebec City snowmobiling until the time they stole his truck with his snowmobiles and trailer. Had to get transportation back to the US and then it was a hassle getting the insurance money as it was in a foreign country. Police said they wouldn't even look for them as it wasn't worth their time.


^jfc that sucks...

My slashed tire happened the weekend of the snow tire requirement in Montreal. You can imagine the fun my SO and I had trying to get tires at Canadian Tire. I have to admit if you're gonna mess with someone's trip that is the best way to do it.


----------



## ThatGuy (Yesterday at 7:26 PM)

jaytrem said:


> Nice!  Where in Idaho?  My guess for the first pic would be Sun Valley near the Mayday lift.  Probably way off though.


Tamarack


----------



## SenorQuesadilla (Yesterday at 7:55 PM)

jaytrem said:


> Red Lodge of all places is hurting a bit.  I should be there in late Feb, so there is time to catch up a bit.


Taos too...might be spending a lot of time at the Bavarian next weekend


----------



## Killingtime (Yesterday at 7:59 PM)

Been to Tremblant and St. Anne a few times. Never had a problem with language, or currency for that matter. Enjoyed both places although it was cold at St. Anne. Talking -26F cold.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Today at 10:07 AM)

Its...snowing!


----------



## VTKilarney (Today at 10:59 AM)

Killingtime said:


> Been to Tremblant and St. Anne a few times. Never had a problem with language, or currency for that matter. Enjoyed both places although it was cold at St. Anne. Talking -26F cold.



Same.  I have never had an issue with the language barrier - and I have been all over Quebec.  

And just use your credit card.  No need to use that funny money.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Today at 11:00 AM)

VTKilarney said:


> Same.  I have never had an issue with the language barrier - and I have been all over Quebec.
> 
> And just use your credit card.  No need to use that funny money.



my chase freedom card got hammered with foreign transaction fees last time

i use a citibank card for gas because of particular gas related benefits, and there were no foreign transaction fees on my statement, so i am going to use that card for everything this weekend


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Today at 12:51 PM)

looks like the low tracked a bit further south than expected and noVT should actually do ok. NH and maine get a lot more rain. noVT appears to be back in snow based on radar and reports on the ground. good.


----------



## eatskisleep (Today at 1:19 PM)

NH looking rough for MLK weekend.


----------



## joshua segal (Today at 3:04 PM)

eatskisleep said:


> NH looking rough for MLK weekend.


Based on what I am skiing at Crotched Mountain today, I would have to disagree. Cover remains solid on the same trails that were open before the storm.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Today at 3:11 PM)

coverage shmoverage. snow > rain > cold > ice.


----------



## abc (Today at 3:26 PM)

Yep! 

“Fortunately“, my pass is blacked out for the weekend. 

I usually cross country ski during the holidays. But I’m bagging this one. May go up later with my skating skis. Ice + skate = bliss!


----------



## snoseek (Today at 3:28 PM)

You guys bust it up for me I'll be back at it Monday. Thanks


----------



## VTKilarney (Today at 4:36 PM)

KustyTheKlown said:


> my chase freedom card got hammered with foreign transaction fees last time



There are plenty of cards that do not charge a foreign transaction fee.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Today at 4:39 PM)

Always ...fun...


----------



## 2Planker (Today at 4:43 PM)

We love Tremblant and MSA.  Quebec City is a hoot at Winter Carnival 
Never had a problem except for having to buy Windshield Washer Fluid in French about 25 miles over the border.


----------



## cdskier (Today at 4:52 PM)

VTKilarney said:


> There are plenty of cards that do not charge a foreign transaction fee.



Yes...and also plenty that do. Just have to know which ones do and which ones don't. And if you don't make international charges often, it can be easy to forget about that.


----------



## drjeff (Today at 4:54 PM)

33 a few miles South of Mount Snow right now... The West Branch of the Deerfield River along side of route 100 is looking like it's at its Spring run off full levels currently. Ground in general though still has a couple of inches of some soon to be frozen solid snow on it. Going to have to give a few extra passes of the tuning files over the families skis this evening for sure!!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Today at 5:47 PM)

Jay for tomorrow...7 inches maybe more...we shall see..


----------



## Smellytele (Today at 6:57 PM)

Was in southern vt today and basically no snow on the ground. 
Got back home in central NH and still had 4 or 5 inches in my yard.


----------



## joshua segal (Today at 7:15 PM)

KustyTheKlown said:


> coverage shmoverage. snow > rain > cold > ice.


Only if you're living in the 1950s.  We have things in the 21st century called snowmaking and grooming!


----------



## abc (38 minutes ago)

joshua segal said:


> Only if you're living in the 1950s.  We have things in the 21st century called snowmaking and grooming!


Enjoy your well groomed man-made non-ice then.

I know what it will be like. But hey, if you have so much faith with all those ”modern technology”, have fun!

And I don’t want to hear any mentioning of other out-of-control skiers sliding into you either.


----------



## joshua segal (27 minutes ago)

abc said:


> Enjoy your well groomed man-made non-ice then.
> 
> I know what it will be like. But hey, if you have so much faith with all those ”modern technology”, have fun!
> 
> And I don’t want to hear any mentioning of other out-of-control skiers sliding into you either.


Thanks.  I will make the best of it and be enjoying it. What will you be doing?


----------



## abc (20 minutes ago)

joshua segal said:


> Thanks.  I will make the best of it and be enjoying it. What will you be doing?


Skating!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (18 minutes ago)

joshua segal said:


> Thanks.  I will make the best of it and be enjoying it. What will you be doing?


Skiing powder in Quebec


----------

